# Naruto Chapter 634 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2013)

Predict away!


GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_





Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

lots of summons actions with new techs related.
lots of complaining and lots of trolling as well.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 5, 2013)

Giant battle, more people killing fodder, while the villains aren't shown at all.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 5, 2013)

Juubi's Final Form.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 5, 2013)

1. The summons and Team 7 banter back and forth among one another, reminiscent of the Part I Sannin fight
2. Kiba gets put in his place
3. Someone compares them to the Sannin (Sarutobi, or Minato)
4. The Ten-Tails overpowers them, at the start
5. BM Gamakichi, Susano'o armor "Dimples"


----------



## Rosi (Jun 5, 2013)

Kakashi&Obito pls, pls


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 5, 2013)

I predict that shit is finally going to start to get real.....People are going to start dropping like flies again.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 5, 2013)

Oro will arrive with an Edo Jiraiya and Tsunade commenting on their proteges


----------



## Elsa (Jun 5, 2013)

More of: 

Juubi spamming zetsus fodder. 

Minato dicovering Naruto's basic skills.

"Dat Kiba"

"Supa Sa?" 

And at the end of the chapter (personal wish): Dat clone


----------



## WT (Jun 5, 2013)

Kiba undoes a seal and he slowly begins to transform. 

By the end of the chapter you see a Sesshomaru like creature with a massive sword and an Army of wolves behind him ...


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2013)

I see it. Katsuya's going to be the one to tell what happens to Tsunade.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jun 5, 2013)

*Preview from WSJ*

最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
_In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_


----------



## Rosi (Jun 5, 2013)

^Rikudo Sennin? 

Who else can it be. Everyone noteworthy is on the battlefield already. And I don't think Kakashi/Obito would be addressed like that.

Or Orochimaru?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty much Orochimaru... it's the second preview who has talked about "that man" within 3 weeks. Besides Oro's absence is quite suspicious.

That's him or a new character...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 5, 2013)

It's Orochimaru. He probably gathered some info on the Juubi.

Rikudo Sennin won't come into play until the Juubi reaches its final form.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2013)

*Chapter 634 Prediction: *   The New Sannin

As the Rookies unleash their full potential, the new Sannin are born on the battlefield as Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura charge in on their summons - the children of the bosses.    Naruto and Gamakichi charge in one massive leap, blowing a path through towards the Juubi.   The Son of Manda, slithers in, surrounds, and crushes the Juubi's summons.   While Sakura's blasts with a powerful acid.

The scope of their power impresses everyone, but when they finally break through to start sealing, the Juubi unleashes a new surprise.


----------



## takL (Jun 5, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> Pretty much Orochimaru... it's the second preview who has talked about "that man" within 3 weeks.
> ..



the first 'that man' was just minato.

orochimaru is already moving tho. it has to be someone whos been as still as death.
we are guessing it to be either jiraiya, kabuto or yamato at 2ch. 
but seriously, its simply madara isnt it?


----------



## Jad (Jun 5, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_



Mother fucking Gai 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably shitty Madara


----------



## Rosi (Jun 5, 2013)

Madara entered the action long ago though. Preview comes off as about someone making entrance, not just lifting one's ass.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 5, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_



Orochimaru.....  its obivous.... he is missing


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jun 5, 2013)

I want to see Tsunade enter the battlefield already!


----------



## takL (Jun 5, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Madara entered the action long ago though. Preview comes off as about someone making entrance, not just lifting one's ass.



na. ohana says "at the height of(/during) the final showdown battle,  _that man finally moves and...!?_"


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 5, 2013)

Then it's most likely Madara. I wonder what will make him get off his ass though. Either the Juubi is in trouble next chapter, or he had enough of waiting and just goes straight for Hashirama himself, with the typical "If you won't come to me, I'll come to you"....  And yes, the pun was intended 


Either way, next chapter already sounds more interesting than 633.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

Most likely Oro or Madara.
There's that little chance of it being RS but that is highly unlikely at this point at least not before the Juubi reaches final stage.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

Obito maybe.

Or Orochimaru.


----------



## Abz (Jun 5, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_



Awww c'mon guys we all know it's Yamato


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm looking forward to some Haokges action (minus Hashi he already show his full power)
but I know that won't happen, so anything but Kakashi and the crybaby will be good.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 5, 2013)

KakaObi, save this manga!


----------



## auem (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> Most likely Oro or Madara.
> There's that little chance of it being RS but that is highly unlikely at this point at least not before the Juubi reaches final stage.



i wonder at what point Rikodu will be shown...?..i thought he would come up in flashback...but now that all the flashbacks have ended(baring how Madara survived the VOTE),only way i can think him appearing is in completed Jubi's memory..


----------



## takL (Jun 5, 2013)

あの男 that man usually means someone not new to you.


Madara gets too board that  that he excuses himself for a min telling hash's clone that he has to go check his house as hes been away from home for long.


----------



## Annabella (Jun 5, 2013)

I predict more team 7 teamwork. I'm guessing 'that man' is either Orochimaru turning up at the end of the chapter or Madara finally does something.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2013)

It will be mads.


----------



## Invec (Jun 5, 2013)

Sai dies 
Team Gai doesn't appear again
Yamato reappears only to be stuck in Juubi


----------



## Abz (Jun 5, 2013)

*My prediction:*

Madz gets off his bottom and does something....


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2013)

More sannin parallels


----------



## Trollochimaru (Jun 5, 2013)

Tobi shows up with a off-paneled Kakashi. He spits on the corpse and throws it at team 7.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 5, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_



Well if that's the case then, the only guys that I can come up with are....

-Kakashi(Still giving Obito a therapy session)
-Gaara
-Killer Bee
-Yamato...
-Orochimaru (But most likely he has bigger plans up his sleeve)
-Well Sai already showed up and look how well that went.......

I would not be surprised if this chapter went back to the current Kage's at this point, you know its coming soon!


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 5, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_



Hidan, anyone?


----------



## Marxon (Jun 5, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_



Jiraiya 
...most likely Orochimaru, but maybe he brings some presents along

Or Hashi/Mads finally decide to move their ass


----------



## Amanda (Jun 5, 2013)

takL said:


> na. ohana says "at the height of(/during) the final showdown battle,  _that man finally moves and...!?_"




Madara. Please God please let it be Madara. It'd be nice to see Orochimaru too, but seriously we already have enough of the Alliance members. Madara desperately needs to do _something._ Preferably something involving meteors.


----------



## Sete (Jun 5, 2013)

I predict An endless whining from NF as always because they don't know what to expect or want, and complain about every little thing like a bunch of brats. ck
Also It will be Orochimaru trying to be the Jubii Jin.(that man) 
Or Obito.


----------



## Jad (Jun 5, 2013)

I was watching ForneverWorlds review of the chapter and he made a good point that I also agree. I think Gai, Lee (and probably Tenten) will be taking on Madara. Remember, Taijutsu is the secret to beating him. Could be awesome.


----------



## Njaa (Jun 5, 2013)

-More rookie action vs juubi fodders
-Team 7 and summons action finally getting close to the main body
-Oro shows up at the end of the chapter with the kages without Tsunade (dun dun dun)
-Juubi and Madara still do nothing of importance


On a personal note i want to see what Hinata's twin lions do, i've wanted to know what they do since 437 and if Kishi off panels them i will seriously rage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh looks like Mads will finally move his ass after team 7 do something badass


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Oh looks like Mads will finally move his ass after team 7 do something badass


 Sound more like Juubi will get sealed next chapter to me, so  Hashirama can finally have time to give Madara some wood!


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 6, 2013)

Hoping for some Twin Lion Fists being revealed, but I suspect those are yet again off-panelled this time around and and being saved for some more decisive point later in the battle.

Probably will feature several pages of the summons bantering with Team 7 and stomping the Juubi clones and maybe more Hokage action against the pinned main body of Juubi. Might throw in a transitional scene to Tsunade or Orochimaru with the Sannin parallels being thrown around.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 6, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_



Switch to gokages
Oro enters the field.
Tsunade is healing the kages.
Oro kills Tsunade and other kages

Switch to Team 7
insert melee here
Sasuke stabs Sakura
Sakura is the new Rin

[sp]dae paralullz? huehuehuehue[/sp]


----------



## Herpules (Jun 6, 2013)

^ better yet, Kakashi comes out of Kamui, stabs Sakura, and says 

Just like old times eh Obito?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 6, 2013)

I predict that Madara busts out his Mokuton and catches Hashirama off guard while team 7 stomps the Juuchibis.

Maybe if we're lucky some minuscule Obito/Kakashi moment.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 6, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Kaka*Obi, save this manga*!


​


----------



## Rosi (Jun 6, 2013)

If not Kakashi or Obito, then Orochimaru better appear next chapter 




Bruce Wayne said:


> ​



​


----------



## ch1p (Jun 6, 2013)

Dimples (Sasuke's snake summon) praises and thanks Sasuke for getting rid of that arsehole Manda.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 6, 2013)

Rosi said:


> If not Kakashi or Obito, then Orochimaru better appear next chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The only way he can achieve that feat is if he dies. If he dies evil then that would debunk everyone's predictions on converting to the good side.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 6, 2013)

Hiruzen is talks about the next generation, or the Sannin's students in particular...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 7, 2013)

Interaction between the summons and their masters..
and they charge against the larger Juubilings with the rookies.

Sakura starts healing, God I hope not Kishi! 

Madara notes the threat of the Alliance and starts to take action..
SUMMONING WOOD CLONES withs Susan's Armor to aid the juubilings..

Maybe we get to see Oro and Tsunade,


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 7, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Dimples (Sasuke's snake summon) praises and thanks Sasuke for getting rid of that arsehole Manda.


ahahaha i swear i thought about this.


I also imagined a scenario where Sasuke ends up also summoning a hawk and it starts to fight with the snake, they could be rival summons for all i know


----------



## Rai (Jun 7, 2013)

Orochimaru troll the Hokages


----------



## Final Hyoten Hyakkaso (Jun 7, 2013)

That man is teuchi


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2013)

Orochimaru introduces himself to Madara.


----------



## takL (Jun 7, 2013)

Final Hyoten Hyakkaso said:


> That man is teuchi



he finally opens his eyes and voila! ...they are sharinnegans!


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 7, 2013)

takL said:


> he finally opens his eyes and voila! ...they are sharinnegans!


... he was hiding his SO6P horns under his chef toque!


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2013)

K9 defeating the Juubi's clones till they become too big and too strong and they overwhelm them. When that
happen the Hokages will start to attack those strong clones so we may see there true power (the 2nd, 3rd and 4th since we already know Hashi's full power)

there are still 4 chapters for this volume, the juubi will transfer to its final form during that, I suppose it's gonna
be in the next chapter or the one after that depending on whether the team 7's move will success or not. 

what else do we have? Oh yes, Kakashi and the crybaby, hopefully we won't see them in the next couple 
chapters that will make the manga even worst!!! 

and sense the preview was talking about the man so to speak, then perhaps madara will start to move his a$$, even though he more likely will only talk about making love with his boyfriend, so I wish we don't see him ether, Obito and him are the worst thing in this manga by far, Kishi has indeed surpassed himself after
Kabuto's battle.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 7, 2013)

If I'm not mistaking, didn't Kishi state that all new characters will appear in this war last year during the RTN interview?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 7, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If I'm not mistaking, didn't Kishi state that all new characters will appear in this war last year during the RTN interview?


That may have been Tajima and co.

In any case I hope we still have some left.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2013)

I predict a good chapter!


----------



## Revolution (Jun 8, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I predict a good chapter!



My favorite prediction.  Let it be.


----------



## Moeka (Jun 8, 2013)

Sai:"hey I can make summons too!" ;P

Orochimaru's evil plan get into action, and something really bad happens.
^hopefully ;<


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_



it could either mean:

1- madara: he wants to finally fight and defend juubi after he sees naruto and sasuke as a threat.
2- obito/return: the preview might mean switching scenes to another battle as obito and kakashi where just talking or that obito/kakashi finally return and enter the real "final battle".

but both options suck dick so i choose orochimaru 

[YOUTUBE]2XQv5zGr39M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rider of The Lightning (Jun 8, 2013)

Team 7 owning the Juubi clones,Madara destryoing the Hashi clone and then engaging him,chapter ending with some of their badass techniques clashing.


----------



## Madam Shehar (Jun 8, 2013)

Everyone almost die and then Naruto saves everyone's butt~


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 8, 2013)

I think that we'll see Hiruzen's reaction to the new Sannin and their jutsus then some action from the other people like Lee and Guy sensei.
And maybe Madara will decide to do something...maybe.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 8, 2013)

> Preview from WSJ
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?


Bet my eggs its Orochimaru.

or Konohamaru/


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2013)

either way i believe  the last boss/final villain is that perfect hash clone maddy cultivated. when it opens its eyes  !!!
Mark my words!


----------



## Revolution (Jun 8, 2013)

Madam Shehar said:


> Everyone almost die and then Naruto saves everyone's butt~



That already happened a few chapters ago.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 8, 2013)

inb4 it's a juubi in the ending, with a break next week


----------



## Abz (Jun 8, 2013)

Addy said:


> it could either mean:
> 
> 1- madara: he wants to finally fight and defend juubi after he sees naruto and sasuke as a threat.
> 2- obito/return: the preview might mean switching scenes to another battle as obito and kakashi where just talking or that obito/kakashi finally return and enter the real "final battle".
> ...



Says the guy who has Minato as their avatar 



Harbour said:


> Bet my eggs its Orochimaru.
> 
> or *Konohamaru*/



I'l actually suffer a cardiac arrest if that happens


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 8, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Bet my eggs its Orochimaru.
> 
> or* Konohamaru*/



Konohamaru comes and claim the chair of Hokage, he will use his Rasengan 3.0 to solo the Juubi......


----------



## morgaine4 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mantux31 said:


> inb4 it's a juubi in the ending, with a break next week



Wait, there won't be a new chapter next week?  Or do you mean the week after that?


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 8, 2013)

Konohamaru arrives and throws FRS without Sage Mode


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 8, 2013)

For me its either Orochimaru or Madara, both are the best options


----------



## Revolution (Jun 8, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_





*Final Villain*

Calling it


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 8, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle, finally that man enters in action...!?_


Time has passed.
The neosannin are defeated.
The Hokages are sealed in Totsuka.
Juubi is so large to engulf the moon.

Juubi readies its final jutsu.
The camera pans to the mountain ridge where the dust is settling.
An outline takes shape.
Dust passes by to reveal the face... it is 
His eyes turn on the EMS.
He casts Tsukiyomi on the juubi.
For 72 hours, the Juubi shall bathe in the fire of Amaterasu.

END


----------



## Abz (Jun 8, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 最終決戦の最中、ついにあの男が動いて...！？
> _In the midst of the final battle,* finally that man enters in action*...!?_



Crack theory 

this happens 


*Spoiler*: __ 




​



fucking DO IT KISHI!! 

I won't even be mad


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2013)

Obito shows up leaving everyone to wonder what happen to kakashi. Who else could be the man from the preview. Oro not strong enough to be a threat I think, kabuto he is in lala land, maybe a new guy who knows. So obito is the best bet for now.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 8, 2013)

That man? It isn't that old preview, is it?

Well, if it is actually the preview of next chapter, that man = Rikudou


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 8, 2013)

you know, it could really be Rikudou 

though its kinda early...maybe Juubi will become completle next week and it will make Rikudou come out


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, some events related in previews only happen 3 weeks later... so maybe?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 9, 2013)

Naymles said:


> Crack theory
> 
> this happens
> 
> ...



Fuck that noise, I will. 

Though I really want to see Trollbito's Susano.


----------



## Abz (Jun 9, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Fuck that noise, I will.
> 
> Though I really want to see Trollbito's Susano.



I doubt he has it...but....if Susano'o is like a 'manifestation' of both eye powers like it's lead to believe with the examples of itachi and sauce... (sauce especially) like a simulation ....

imagine a S/T susanoo........






that will single handedly solo anything....Kakashi is arguable to 1 shot the juubi...but plot won't let him 


calling it...

Obito/Kakashi create a ball hole. ...that looks like a rasengan-sized bijuu-dama...... 
throw it.......and it pulls all the jub jubs into it....


----------



## Shattering (Jun 9, 2013)

Orochimaru, Kabuto or Madara, one of them does something.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2013)

that man = orochimaru.

orochimaru: hi konoha. long time no see!!! 
konoha 9: 
orochimaru: here, i will revive neji for you using a juubi fodder  and healed tsuande for you 
konoha 9: 
orochimaru: what's wrong, old friends? 
konoha: your evil 
orochimaru: no, i am not ....................... ............. ......... ok, maybe a little


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2013)

Orochimaru I guess. Though I think more eventful news is that this is the "final" battle .


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 9, 2013)

Obito or Orochimaru. I noticed that these previews are sometime only relevant to a few chapters ahead that will come up. But Its probably obito. After this Neo Sannin montage is over and everyone enters in their respective Sage Mode. Im pretty sure Obito will come back into the scene and it will all start going back down hill.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes.... 

The summons dominate the Juubispawn, Naruto and Sasuke use combo attack to strike Juubi... But the attacks are nullified by Kakashi's Kamui?! How?! Why?!?! 

Obito reveals himself... He throws Kakashi's severed head at Naruto's feet and reveals that he took his original Sharingan back...! Naruto vs. Obito!!

Do it Kishiiiiiiiiiiii....! Time to redeem this manga!!


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 9, 2013)

I expect Minato turning evil and killing all of Konoha 11, then have a child with Sakura


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2013)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> I expect Minato turning evil and killing all of Konoha 11, then have a child with Sakura



i don't think edos have semen


----------



## Plague (Jun 9, 2013)

Kakashi being off paneled would be an insult XD


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> konoha: your evil
> orochimaru: no, i am not ....................... ............. ......... ok, maybe a little



if Kishi makes him say that with those expressions I'll forgive him for the last few chapters!!


----------



## PopoTime (Jun 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> i don't think edos have semen



Madara has functioning lungs, otherwise his Katons would not work.

If one organ works, why not others?


----------



## son_michael (Jun 9, 2013)

Prediction:  Sakura's slug breaks into a million pieces and heals everyone


----------



## Gortef (Jun 9, 2013)

Dat man will be Gai.

He's been doing pushups to warm up and is now ready to enter the field again.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Madara has functioning lungs, otherwise his Katons would not work.
> 
> If one organ works, why not others?



yeah but et semen would instantly disappear on launch!!!!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 9, 2013)

I predict that...

Hinata takes off her flak jacket.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I predict that...
> 
> Hinata takes off her flak jacket.



i  predict sasuke doing that............... and you know it will happen


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 9, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Madara has functioning lungs, otherwise his Katons would not work.
> 
> If one organ works, why not others?


 How dare you bring logic into this manga?!
I predict Teuchi appears and reveal himself as the SO6P son with Spiral eye. Then he kills everybody and becomes Juubi JIn, declares himself as new SO6P. Cook a ramen bowl. Bite a Naruto fish cake. Fin.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> i  predict sasuke doing that............... and you know it will happen



I'd rather see Hinata..

Naruto's reaction will rustle the pairing fans.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah I think the shirt is coming off.

I am privately apprehending another shipping moment that can be taken for SS. I think that would confirm the mangaka is fucking with fans of either pairing on a biweekly cycle.

Generally really excited for Wednesday. Should be a good chapter. Hopefully not too much hype to make the person that returns look good.


----------



## sagemode101 (Jun 9, 2013)

Juubi final transformation maybe kakashi and obito. 
If not then, maybe some of our favorite teens kick butt and finally the battle will get interesting.
Orochimaru has to come into play some time.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 9, 2013)

More of the three giant animal rumble.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 9, 2013)

"That man arrives"

Dynamic entry! Please! ;_;


----------



## Jad (Jun 9, 2013)

adee said:


> "That man arrives"
> 
> Dynamic entry! Please! ;_;



Just thinking about that scenario gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 9, 2013)

I guess that man could be there just in time to see Team 7's animals.

Some people were speculating that Jiraya would come in Edo form.

I actually would not be surprised and almost expect it at this point.  So many supposed deads are up and walking.

It won't be anyone Sasuke loves, that's for sure


----------



## rac585 (Jun 9, 2013)

where is everybody getting 'that man' from. preview for next week?

my guess: kabuto awake from his dream.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 10, 2013)

Rac said:


> where is everybody getting 'that man' from. preview for next week?
> 
> my guess: kabuto awake from his dream.


Click the "go to post" in the post.

The first page.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 10, 2013)

-Sakura grow tits.
-Sakura heals everyone around her without touchings.
-Sasuke loves Hinata since the Academy.
-Minato is Rikudou.  Minato should become the psycopathic cold-bloode killer and the Antichrist but Rikudou erased his personality since birth.
-Orochimaru appeared and become the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.
-Madara fused with Hashirama and become the one man.
End chapter.
KT crashes.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 10, 2013)

Rac said:


> where is everybody getting 'that man' from. preview for next week?
> 
> my guess: kabuto awake from his dream.



+1 too much time in his dream with Itachi, the force will be strong in him


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2013)

all this talk about kabuto makes me wonder if he is going to be the biggest itachitard ever 

he was already jealous of itachi so something like this:

naruto: kabuto, you are good now?! but how? 
kabuto: i have seen the light!
naruto: really?.
kabuto: can i take a few minutes of your time to teach you some of the lord's words?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 10, 2013)

That man is Orochimaru pretty obvious.. May be kabuto who knows... I am sure its not obito nor Madara as those two are already in action


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 10, 2013)

Since we now know you can shroud a creature in Susano-o armor. And we know Sasuke can cover Susano-o in amaterasu and it hold firm even under the bare basic bone level. Is it possible that we could see Sasuke perform an Amaterasu Dragon type technique. Seeing as Sasuke had a habbit of burning up his snakes(summoning Manda and the other snake to tank an explosion for him) How Ironic would it be for them to aid sasuke with a flame type jutsu that cover them in flame.

But here is the jutsu idea that I just got.

Enton: Inferno Dragon: Sasuke covers the boss snake in susano-o armor( Sasuke will be hidden in the gem on the head) He then covers douches the armor in Enton w/ kagutuschi and have the snake just move around the battlefield smothering it in black flames burning a path through anything. 

Now considering what needs to be done for the alliance to continue their assault. It seems that all three has picked up a role to take care of to create an opening. 

Sasuke: Cut a path so they can slip right through
Naruto: leap through with one move to launch and initial assult.
Sakura: Being the front line medic to heal the frontal assault.

What better technique for Sasuke to use and to show his MS prowess with his current abilities that would be able to cut right through the Juubi horde and create an opening for the alliance to advance. A Giant Enton Dragon would cut through with ease. I see this happenng easily. Because it could also very well lead to Kirin.

Once all of team 7 perform their respective roles in clearing a path. Im pretty sure the whole alliance is going to launch all their strongest attacks at the juubi to do as much damage as possible. Naruto stated he didn't have any Kyuubi Chakra to spare so it probably means he is running low. I believe the initial attack to create an opening will use up the rest of his Kyuubi Chakra(Most likely the mini bijuu dama). And when it time for the alliance to unleash a joint barrage of their strongest attacks. That Team 7 will break into their respective Sannin legacy sage mode with them being 100% complete and launch all their strongest attacks.

Sasuke's attack would most likely be kirin. Seeing as the last time Sasuke used Kirin is when he had Curse seal. Which we know is a Pseudo Sage Mode. The fact that it uses no chakra but uses Natural Lightning to power the jutsu. It might be that Sasuke needs a connection to Natural energy(CS) to sync up with Kirin. If you remember back in the Uchiha Brothers vs Kabuto fight. Kabuto in SM(The Same mode Sasuke will probably gain) Was capable of imbuing nature with life and controlling it.(Until Amaterasu made it return back to shape) Its possible That is how Sasuke gained control of the lightning by tapping into a portion of that power. 

If thats the case Sasuke entering Sage Mode could allow him to take over the lightning in the clouds and use Kirin once again for his strongest attack against the juubi. The only real difference is Kabuto used it for earth element and Sasuke will use it for Lightning element.

The alliance combined might Plus Naruto strongest Jutsu(FRS) and Sasuke using kirin Could very well deal enough damage to the Juubi to delay it evolution for some time. This would essentially end the Sannin parallel seeing as they surpassed their masters by Using their own boss summoning combos, and mastering the sage modes their masters could never complete. 

With the Juubi down in recovery mode. Obito could return to the battle and make an attempt to get things back in order since the alliance is gaining too much ground. Since he knows Edo tensei he could edo opponents for the kages to fight so it wont be a big gang bang. So here are some potential match ups.

Hashirama vs Madara: Bound to happen. with Juubi down. There will be no need to hold the barrier up. So Hashirama and Madara can have their re-match.

Tobirama vs Izuna: Other Rinnegan eye genetically belongs to Izuna. They could have their rematch

Hiruzen vs Danzo: Who better to go all out on other than against his Ultimate Rival.

Kushina vs Minato: Could retain Kyuubi chakra. So she can compete with Kyuubified speeds. She also has Chakra chains which could suppress Minato KCM and could have a way to counter Hirashin since she is a Chosen Uzamaki and could know some seals to work against Minato. Honestly it would cement even further Obito ruthlessness and disrespect for the ones who have passed. And would add to his dislike and unbelievably as being redeemable.  Because lets face it. Obito is not going to be redeemed or TNJ until he confronts both Sasuke(Plan gone wrong) and Minato(his master)

Edo Jiraiya vs Tsunade & Orochimaru: This would give them all a chance to have one final reunion and for Jiraiya to finally know how their students came out. And see as how their students have surpassed them. Tsunade will most likely hit her limit with Byakugo regeneration(ending her shinobi career) And jiraya and Orochimaru will have their last final match.

Uchiha Clan vs Team Taka: Im sure Obito is going to use the eyes for Edo Tensei and revive the Uchiha clan. This will test Sasuke new found resolve and path against his clan history. And Obito could even bribe Sasuke with his family with him essentially returning them via Edo tensei. Sasuke choosing Konoha over his clan legacy will submit his resolve and his will to follow Itachi wishes. He will probably confront Izuna who was supposedly Madara equal and was the one who Made Madara the way he was with his will to protect his clan and not trust the senju with his dying words. Izuna vs Sasuke will be the ultimate test of Madara vision of protecting his clan and Uchiha supremacy which was Izuna's vision and sasuke vision of the future of the Uchiha clan. With Sasuke winning out. Im sure Madara will defeat Hashirama and will be finely intrigued with sasuke power who defeated his brother who was his equal. And find him as a suitable opponent. Which will set up Sasuke vs Madara By the time this story arc concludes Im sure 100% Naruto vs Juubi will be set up as well.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 10, 2013)

Since next week's chapter will be the final chapter for this volume, I''m going to assume that the Juubi will reach its final form next week or probably this week.


----------



## solid-soul (Jun 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Csdabest said:


> Since we now know you can shroud a creature in Susano-o armor. And we know Sasuke can cover Susano-o in amaterasu and it hold firm even under the bare basic bone level. Is it possible that we could see Sasuke perform an Amaterasu Dragon type technique. Seeing as Sasuke had a habbit of burning up his snakes(summoning Manda and the other snake to tank an explosion for him) How Ironic would it be for them to aid sasuke with a flame type jutsu that cover them in flame.
> 
> But here is the jutsu idea that I just got.
> 
> ...





kishi stop it right now


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 10, 2013)

solid-soul said:


> kishi stop it right now



*evil glare* Im sure Naruto will probably launch a combo attack as well against the Juubi. It will most likely be some type of Fire Bomb. Naruto will Launch and FRS and the Toad will use a katon and increase the damage power and cause a FRS Fire bomb. It could very well burn out the juubi chakra cells delaying its revival or stunning it long enough for the alliance to launch their big attack. I really hope Kishi has Sasuke use Kirin because its soo easy to set up now and what better target than the Juubi. ^_^


----------



## Rosi (Jun 10, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> *Since next week's chapter will be the final chapter for this volume,* I''m going to assume that the Juubi will reach its final form next week or probably this week.



Nope, 4 more chapters.


----------



## Abz (Jun 10, 2013)

Russo said:


> LOL
> 
> Kakabito



Fuck yeah  

It be Kakabito


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm guessing the preview means Oro since he's the only notable player that hasn't arrived yet.  We'll see.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 10, 2013)

I predict the rikudou sennin appears from the Juubi.

However it's only the sage's body, the juubi is inside of it.

_Cliffhanger._
"Juubisage" uses creation of all things and starts reality warping the surrounding world.

Editors note - "God strikes the battlefield!!!"


----------



## Rai (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope they reach to the Juubi already 

This is getting boring with those Juubi's clones


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 10, 2013)

Chapter starts with Hinata unleashing hell with Twin Lions fists, learned in her secret training with Gai:



Kiba: You think your the only that can summon toads? *summons Gamatatsu*
Naruto: Meh, I could summon a GIANT toad even back then!
Shino: I can do it too *summons a giant butterfly*
Shikamaru: Let's go. Ino, Chouji, Strategy #10 *Chouji uses baika no jutsu and Ino and Shikamaru climb on his shoulders*
Naruto: Oh, yeah, let's go!!!
*after destroying all the fodder clones, they reach the Juubi and "that man" greets them*
The SO6P: Hello gentlemen, I am the architect or the SO6P as you humans have named me. I created the Ninja World.
Eveyone: !!!
Editor's note: The *Real* God of Shinobi enters the Battlefield!!!*


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 10, 2013)

Orochimaru? Hmm! What could Orochimaru possibly  do at this moment in time? There are already too many characters on the battlefield. I guess he will steal Sasuke's body and transform into Orosuke at the end of the battle. During the actual battle though? Perhaps he will help the alliance? Who knows?


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jun 11, 2013)

Maybe Orochimaru shows up with a newly reformed Kabuto and they both go Dragon Sage mode for lulz or something.  

Orochimaru with a couple of powerful edos would be useful though.  He is like the DNA master of the ninja world; having experimented for years.  He might have Jiraiya and Danzou DNA to use whereas Obito & Kabuto did not (or at least Kabuto mentioned as much when first explaining the technique to Obito).

Or, as an incredible longshot, Konohahamru arrives and does something epic.  I have no idea what he could do, but he could have a small scene like he did in the Pain battle where he Rasengan'd a Pain body to hell.  Who knows, maybe he could pop in and save some random ninja, like Shizune or something.

I'm actually thinking of the possibilities as I'm writing this and another just dawned upon me.  We havent seen the Kages in awhile.  There's a chance that the Kages all show up as well (minus Tsunade due to being cut if half when we last saw her).


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 11, 2013)

What I really want to see in my heart is Uchiha Madara start to pwn everybody without juubi. Bring out some cool jutsu and start trashing all the elite ninjas from every country. Fuck up Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura etc


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to see hinata getting rapped by juubis hand tails 

..... and naruto doesn't give  a fuck


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 11, 2013)

Addy said:


> I want to see Sasuke getting rapped by juubis hand tails
> 
> ..... and naruto doesn't give  a fuck



If we're going this direction.. what if Juubi groped Hashi? 
Madara _will _give a darn?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 11, 2013)

My Obito senses are tingling 


Addy said:


> I want to see hinata getting rapped by juubis hand tails
> 
> ..... and naruto doesn't give  a fuck



Addy, you're a bad boy


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2013)

Rosi said:


> My Obito senses are tingling
> 
> 
> Addy, you're a bad boy



Iv been a bad boy alright


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 11, 2013)

i hope atleast we will get a normal chapter

no more asspulls... no more rush...and BS stuff...... just a normal chapter..... 

even a whole battle chapter would be great !!


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 11, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Nope, 4 more chapters.



If Thats the case. we can expect the Sannin Konoha 12 rookie montage to go on for 3 more chapters with the 4th chapter being Obito returning. Some kakashi obito talks thrown in but yeah.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2013)

What if Obito comes back with kakashi's head. what.

I'm afraid of plot twists now after the last two weeks lol.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> What if Obito comes back with kakashi's head. what.
> 
> I'm afraid of plot twists now after the last two weeks lol.



Not that i have something against Kakashi but...

Too good for it to be true. We need some more casualties in the war =\


----------



## Abz (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> What if Obito comes back with kakashi's head. what.
> 
> I'm afraid of plot twists now after the last two weeks lol.





Leon Soryu said:


> Not that i have something against Kakashi but...
> 
> Too good for it to be true. We need some more casualties in the war =\



yeah...but why is everyone targeting kakashi....????

he's too good for this manga...look what happened since he disappeared 3 chapters ago...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2013)

Rookies do nothing: 

What would you expect, Kishimoto hasn't cared about them since Part 2 began.

Rookies do something: Can we move on from this filler shit, please?


----------



## Rain (Jun 11, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Rookies do something: Can we move on from this filler shit, please?



Because they didn't do shit. 

We (at least i) wanted them to have their own sub-plots and fights throughout Shippuden, not some random 1-time-only jutsu spammage on juubi-fodders who were about to get destroyed anyways.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2013)

i am waiting for orochimaru to appear then shit will start rolling


----------



## Rosi (Jun 11, 2013)

Addy said:


> i am waiting for orochimaru to appear then shit will start rolling



No Evil, no Orochimaru most likely  So we must hope he appears soon.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2013)

doesn't matter bro cause i know orochimaru will appear soon now or later................ and he will bring the shitstorm with him


----------



## Trojan (Jun 11, 2013)

Luiz said:


> *Hokages *(Except Hashi) do nothing:



Fix it for you.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> Fix it for you.



pretty much this give minat BM? do nothing with for several chapters


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 11, 2013)

Chapter 634: The Neo Sannin rip through the horde with their respective Summoning combo attacks. Sakura will use the slug to help heal the alliance and Naruto. Sasuke will use susano-o drenched in Amaterasu flames to cover the boss snake to rip through the horde clearing a path. Naruto will leap up and probably use FRS and Katon from gamakichi to create an FRS fire bomb to temporarily disable the Juubi.  Naruto runs out of chakra that or Naruto smacks the Juubi in the eye with a bijuu dama. Hashirama states that that while the juubi is stunned and they have a clear shot at the juubi that the whole alliance needs to use their strongest Jutsu. Chapter ends with. Naruto and co about to use Sage Mode.

Chapter 635: This chapter is centered in the beginning around Kakashi and Obito still chatting and bickering with some fighting exchange. Obito preaches to Kakashi stating how his beloved team has been ripped out due to the harshness of the Shinobi world. How his old Comrade Yamato is no longer with them, Neji is gone, Rin is dead, and how his beloved Team 7 is broken apart. That now with all the death the shinobi world he is trying to protect is going about to be no more. Kakashi explains why he fights on. Explaining the meaning of Shinobi  and enduring the darkness of the shinobi world.(Flash backs to while the alliance is fighting juubi and preparing one huge attack) If you want to go live in a world of illusion because your too scared to move through the darkness then go ahead. But kakashi will proclaim that he will Endure this cruel dark shinobi world to the end to see his dream come true. Chapter ends with Team 7 entering Sage Mode to launch their strongest attacks at the juubi. Naruto uses FRS + Katon from Gamakichi to use FRS Fire Bomb. Sakura is healing at a greater scale recovering every ones wounds and helping power up everyones Jutsu with her Sage Mode and slugs. Sasuke uses Natural energy to produce Kirin from the heat that the Amaterasu Susano-o covered snake spread through out the battle field. And the alliance blast everyone with their strongest attack. Shizune explains how  and juugo explain how sakura and Sasuke mastered Sage mode. Obito explains to Kakashi that he is wasting his time enduring. That no matter how long he tries to hold off it will all be for nothing. That by the time they return to the real world. The war will be over and they would have lost.

Chapter 636: The chapter begins with a scene of the juubi and his shit pushed in. Orochimaru and co enter the battle field with the 5 Kages. The alliance is astonished that the Juubi is still alive and moving after all that But it is severely damaged. They announce that one more attack will finish it. They drop the barrier as Hashirama the real hashirama goes to confronts Madara and lets the alliance finish off the juubi. Obito comes in and stops it somehow and is amazed at Sasuke betrayal and the reinforcements that have just came about.

Chapter 637: End of the volume Chapter. It has Obito confronting Minato and Sasuke. Mainly Sasuke on his desicion to help konoha instead of avenging his clan.  Obito rages and claims He is forsaking his clan. Since obito stopped the alliance from launching an attack to finish off the Juubi.  The Juubi starts recovering. Sasuke blasts the Juubi with Amaterasu as it starts to burn. The Juubi then activates the Sharinnegan and puts out amaterasu and clearing the flames from the field. The alliance is shock that the thing can use Doujutsu. Obito (knows they are still in a bad position as hashirama and Madara begin to confront eachother.) Obito says he didnt want to have to use this jutsu and waste resources like this but he has no choice. The Chapter ends with obito using Edo Tensei to bring back Izuna to fight Tobirama, Danzo to fight Hiruzen, Jiraiya to fight Orochimaru, kushina to deal with Minato and Summons the Uchiha clan. Namely elite members of the clan Such Izuna, Hikaku, Shisui, Kagami, and Fugaku along with other fodders to deal with this situation and test Sasuke resolve to chose the village over his clan.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2013)

Orochimaru better not get pwned again -___-


----------



## Shakar (Jun 11, 2013)

Madara slaughters the fodders.

Orochimaru shows up and wrecks shit.

I can dream..


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 11, 2013)

Kishi:

-Fodders slaughter Madara

-Orochimaru appears and tells everyone that he's a good boy now, everyone accepts him as a friend


----------



## Harbour (Jun 11, 2013)

The common scheme.
-Summons do smthing.
-Summons get owned.
-Something happen.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2013)

Madara show his has another summoning other then the kyuubi and summons a boss falcon. I know the datebook is mostly trash now nut it said madara was into falconry so it may happen.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jun 11, 2013)

Orochimaru appears and states that he will become HOKAGE


----------



## Abz (Jun 11, 2013)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Orochimaru appears and states that he will become HOKAGE



Plot-twist r


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Orochimaru better not get pwned again -___-



I've been starting to think that Sasuke going back to the snakes might be a hint that the old sannin are now finally in the old mindset together again. I doubt he'll get stomped because Idoubt he's still bad.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 11, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Madara show his has another summoning other then the kyuubi and summons a boss falcon. I know the datebook is mostly trash now nut it said madara was into falconry so it may happen.


Forget just a boss falcon.

How about a giant rinnegan phoenix falcon hybrid summon?


----------



## Shakar (Jun 11, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Kishi:
> 
> -Fodders slaughter Madara
> 
> -Orochimaru appears and tells everyone that he's a good boy now, everyone accepts him as a friend


Pretty much


----------



## NO (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Hiiro (Jun 11, 2013)

B-but the THINGS and STUFF!


----------



## Jad (Jun 11, 2013)

I smell the *Rock and Gai connection* coming soon...Very soon...

See what I did thar...


----------



## Abz (Jun 11, 2013)

that's a little creepy 

that meant to be the rikudou right???

lol i like the random halo on his head


----------



## jso (Jun 11, 2013)

Orochimaru appears and is sealed by Madara. Uchihas gonna Uchiha.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 11, 2013)

hope Kakashi is in this chapter at least a couple of panels.


----------



## Abz (Jun 11, 2013)

MS81 said:


> hope Kakashi is in this chapter at least a couple of panels.



same here.... 

it's like he brings a 'sane' atmosphere to the manga when he's around...ever since he disappeared...the manga's been anything but _sane _


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 11, 2013)

please don't waste any more time on these fodder clones

don't just sit there madara, sigh


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2013)

madara needs to do something he should nuke the alliance him sitting down is dumb he should go after shodai not wait till he is done. or obito should show up with his other eye and a half dead kakashi. the villains are idiots letting everyone do what they want.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 11, 2013)

No more Juubi clones.....just Hashi/Madara or Kakashi/Obito.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 11, 2013)

We get 17 pages of the Alliance and Juubi starting into our eyes.


----------



## Jad (Jun 11, 2013)

Gai: "We want the gold. MADARA!  WE COMING FOR YOU!"


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 11, 2013)

More Rookie feats, more disappointments from Minato. Team Gai and Sand Sibs get feats, Sai gets trolled again
Orochimaru appears and takes over Madara and announces he will become Hokage


Chapter ends with NF crashing because Orochimaru confirmed FV


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 11, 2013)

Rookie party and Lee and TenTen finally show up to help destroy juubi fodder.

-If it is Orochimaru, then will the current kages be with him (minus Tsunade)?
-Does Tsunade's health rest in the hands of Karin then? if Orochimaru goes to the battle field early?


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 11, 2013)

MS81 said:


> hope Kakashi is in this chapter at least a couple of panels.



i hope he die, he got overpowered like 3 times in this war and have infinity chakra he is killing the  plot i realyyyyyy hope he dies soon


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 11, 2013)

That sad moment when you realize that Kishi wants to make this the longest arc ever. 

Yeah, juubi become the juubiclones and split up. They get absorbed back into the earth and real juubi body gets revealed.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to see what's going on with Suigetsu, Orochimaru and the kages.


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 11, 2013)

the Sakura slug will be betwen pink and red and the snake of sasuke will be gray [sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2013)

If Kishi uses a lot of double pages like the Naruto & Bee vs. Bijuus, the chapter will be short.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 11, 2013)

Jad said:


> Gai: "We want the gold. MADARA!  WE COMING FOR YOU!"



sad to say that we won't see this...smh


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 11, 2013)

i predict team 7 summoning action.

juugo questioning where sasuke hawk at.

then we get a flashback that before they left konoha, sasuke asks for his name to be signed in the snake scroll that orochimaru happens to have on him (-_-)

then as manda jr dives under ground sasuke jumps in the air and summons a hawk and naruto and sakura are in awe, and madara looks on thinking to himself he could have fun with those kids


----------



## Turrin (Jun 11, 2013)

Well if Kishi is setting out to establish these new gen summons as superior to the old gen sannin summons, than I guess he'll have to focus a good portion of this chapter on their display otherwise no one is going to believe they have surpassed the likes of Bunta, Katsuya, and Manda.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2013)

<________<


----------



## auem (Jun 12, 2013)

time always seem to move slow on Wednesday....I only realizes Einstein's words during spoiler hours..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2013)

I think one of the Neo-Sannin will surprise us in this chapter with his/her summoning.

Still sticking to Orochimaru being the one the preview talks about.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes time is moving too slow


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 12, 2013)

Still waiting for Minato to drop some meteors in this bitch.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 12, 2013)

lol at Manda Jr


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

Team 7 will spend the whole chapter showing how they're above the Sannin.


----------



## Talis (Jun 12, 2013)

Not sure if troll spoiler. but i found somewhere in Japanese mentioning about Oro and Suigetsu in the chapter.
And also a mention of Temari and Darui.  And Madara says that Hashirama also died due the classic ninja aids.
It was posted yesterday guess its just a troll. (unless i found Evil's spoiler site:amazed)


----------



## Klue (Jun 12, 2013)

Talis said:


> Not sure if troll spoiler. but i found somewhere in Japanese mentioning about Oro and Suigetsu in the chapter.
> And also a mention of Temari and Darui.  And Madara says that Hashirama also died due the classic ninja aids.
> It was posted yesterday guess its just a troll. (unless i found Evil's spoiler site:amazed)



Spoiler lacks Rinnegan.




Fake.


----------



## Talis (Jun 12, 2013)

Klue said:


> Spoiler lacks Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no rofl it also mentions about the Rinnegan. 
It says Madara awakened the Rinnegan right be4 Hashi killed him and he used it to create a clone corpse or such thing.
Chapter ends with Oro being at Tsunade's place with a lot slugs on ground. 
Sometimes its pretty fun to read these things.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 12, 2013)

Those kinds of spoilers usually are fake.

My favorite fake spoiler was the one with Mikoto being the mastermind behind the coup and she wanted immortal life by sucking the blood of her "friend" Kushina, who she hated.  Sasuke's reaction was utter shock at his mother saying housewife life was sucking her joy of life out of her, yet still loved her despite that.

Does anyone remember that fake spoiler?  I loved that one!


----------



## Talis (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll be dissapointed if its fake. 
And all the JP people in the comment section as well.


----------



## Klue (Jun 12, 2013)

Talis said:


> no rofl it also mentions about the Rinnegan.
> *It says Madara awakened the Rinnegan right be4 Hashi killed him and he used it to create a clone corpse or such thing.*
> Chapter ends with Oro being at Tsunade's place with a lot slugs on ground.
> Sometimes its pretty fun to read these things.



You're wasting my time.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 12, 2013)

Klue said:


> Spoiler lacks Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Needs more Rinnegan Naruto.


----------



## Talis (Jun 12, 2013)

Klue said:


> You're wasting my time.


Now i am extra exciting to find out whether i was right or not. 
Just like Tobito when i was actually right. :ho


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 12, 2013)

Needs more Sharingan


----------



## Talis (Jun 12, 2013)

Nobody caring about Byakugan, no wonder Kishi stopped with it in part 2.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

I predict cliffhanger.


----------



## Final Hyoten Hyakkaso (Jun 12, 2013)

Prediction:Juubi gets hit by a rock and dies


----------



## k2nice (Jun 12, 2013)

Enter: House of Hyuuga
Golden Byakugan!!!

oh what the hell am i saying, Neji was our last hope and savior for the hyuuga and kishi decided to stab him in the back. Fuck you kishi


----------



## Trojan (Jun 12, 2013)

I predict a late chapter, and unfortunately about t7 and the summons! -_-


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 12, 2013)

I cant even get fucking hyped. And you people know I always have some Kurama hype.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

3 more hours till spoilers if we go by last week standards  Or chapter is so shit we won't get them at all.



Final Hyoten Hyakkaso said:


> Prediction:Juubi gets hit by a rock and dies



Noone dies from being hit by rock


----------



## Harbour (Jun 12, 2013)

predict first page with summons said: "WTF? We get out here!" and disappeared.

chapter will be boring. summons can do nothing interesting. pull out hokages already.


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2013)

If there is no orochimaru,  I want oro or sasuke to shine or nadara/obito trolled


----------



## copydog123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Next chapter* konohamaru and his team comes to the rescue*. Manga stalls for 3 more weeks as* Hiruzen is bowled over* as to how konohamaru has come so far and resembles naruto.

Then ultimately when juubi gains the upper hand and is about to wreck havoc, an arrow from heaven is shot at its eye. And who doing we have? none other than a grown up *inari to the rescue.*


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 12, 2013)

Spoilers won't come out till the night almost over like last week....


----------



## PDQ (Jun 12, 2013)

I predict Katsuyu will give an update on Tsunade.


Rosi said:


> Noone dies from being hit by rock



Except all the guys in Gaara's division hit by Madara's

And Minato's soon to appear Senpo: Doton: Chou Oodama Bijuu Rasengan.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 12, 2013)

Talis said:


> Nobody caring about Byakugan, no wonder Kishi stopped with it in part 2.



It's actually the opposite. Everyone stopped caring about Byakugan, _because_ Kishi stopped focusing on it and neglected it for all of Part II(when many people were waiting anxiously to see how Neji grew over the TS...).


----------



## Plague (Jun 12, 2013)

Alexdhamp said:


> It's actually the opposite. Everyone stopped caring about Byakugan, _because_ Kishi stopped focusing on it and neglected it for all of Part II(when many people were waiting anxiously to see how Neji grew over the TS...).



I'm still hoping Kishi does some sorta "Best for last" deal with it, but that's really unlikely at this point lol


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 12, 2013)

Plague said:


> I'm still hoping Kishi does some sorta "Best for last" deal with it, but that's really unlikely at this point lol



 Sad, but true.


----------



## Rai (Jun 12, 2013)

No evil and late spoiler = boring chapter


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 12, 2013)

マダラ柱間は、この若い子は、彼であるIzuna、のことを思い出す？
柱間：彼の名前はサスケであり、彼は非常に強いと思われる。彼はすでに永遠の万華鏡写を実現できたました。
マダラ：うーん、私は彼をテストしなければならない。
柱間：私は相手があなたが彼に触れません！
マダラ：あなたが望むように...強い神羅転生、

google translated it cuz i dont know japanease

Madara:Hashirama, this young child reminds me of Izuna,Who is he?
Hashirama:His name is Sasuke Uchiha,he seems very strong. He has already unlocked the eternal mangekyo Sharingan.
Madara:Hmmm, i shall test him.
Hashirama: I   YOUR OPPONENT YOU WILL NOT TOUCH HIM!
Madara:As you wish... SHINRA TENSEI


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 12, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> マダラ柱間は、この若い子は、彼であるIzuna、のことを思い出す？
> 柱間：彼の名前はサスケであり、彼は非常に強いと思われる。彼はすでに永遠の万華鏡写を実現できたました。
> マダラ：うーん、私は彼をテストしなければならない。
> 柱間：私は相手があなたが彼に触れません！
> ...



Translated clean into english?

Fake spoilers gonna fake.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Madara doing something other than fapping to Hashirama and crying? Faaaaake.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 12, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> マダラ柱間は、この若い子は、彼であるIzuna、のことを思い出す？
> 柱間：彼の名前はサスケであり、彼は非常に強いと思われる。彼はすでに永遠の万華鏡写を実現できたました。
> マダラ：うーん、私は彼をテストしなければならない。
> 柱間：私は相手があなたが彼に触れません！
> ...


Definitely fake.

Translates perfectly, not to mention Hashirama is off dealing with the Juubi, and Madara isn't fighting any clones.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 12, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> マダラ柱間は、この若い子は、彼であるIzuna、のことを思い出す？
> 柱間：彼の名前はサスケであり、彼は非常に強いと思われる。彼はすでに永遠の万華鏡写を実現できたました。
> マダラ：うーん、私は彼をテストしなければならない。
> 柱間：私は相手があなたが彼に触れません！
> ...



Obviously fake.

Out of character for Madara.

And damn is that English good for google translate. /sarcasm.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 12, 2013)

let it be fake atleast its something , i found it on google


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> マダラ柱間は、この若い子は、彼であるIzuna、のことを思い出す？
> 柱間：彼の名前はサスケであり、彼は非常に強いと思われる。彼はすでに永遠の万華鏡写を実現できたました。
> マダラ：うーん、私は彼をテストしなければならない。
> 柱間：私は相手があなたが彼に触れません！
> ...



That's so stupid....


Madara: Who is he?
Hashirama: Sasuke Uchiha
Madara: I'm going to test him
Hashirama:  NO YOU FIGHT ME
Madara:........dude, one second you dont want to fight me, next thing you do.......the fuck man?
Hashirama:.......ok you can take on Sasuke
Madara:.....


*meanwhile*

Sasuke/Sakura/Naruto: GROUP HUG!!!!

*meanwhile*

Kiba: I love you guys
Shino: I love you too....rosco
Hinata: I love Naruto


*meanwhile*

Team 10: YES MORE PANEL TIME!!!!


*meanwhile*

Gai:.........why the fuck are we in space?
Lee: Beats me
Tenten: I've been here for the passed 400 chapters

*squashed between Juubi clone corpses*

Neji: I'm still not de-----aaahhh fuck it


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 12, 2013)

I miss the Raikage spoilers


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

Why is no spoiler? Is there a chapter this week? Anyone please answer. Thank you.


----------



## rac585 (Jun 12, 2013)

i miss spoilers of villains riding in on rhinos, elephants, and tanks. 

probably just gonna be summoning team work. and combo attacks like the toad oil fire jutsu.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

tivu100 said:


> Why is no spoiler? Is there a chapter this week? Anyone please answer. Thank you.



Because spoilers haven't been coming out until around 3:30/4:00 and sometimes even later for the last few weeks.


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 12, 2013)

The circulation of fake spoilers usually mean that the real spoilers are about to surface, sit tight people it should be about half hour to a full before until it comes.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 12, 2013)

Plague said:


> I'm still hoping Kishi does some sorta "Best for last" deal with it, but that's really unlikely at this point lol



Why not? Kishi gave Sakura something to hang her hat on at this late date. So why not the others? Have everyone pull out their summons and get a level up jutsu, even if its short lived with kyuubi chakra. Gives them hope if they can increase their chakra reserves, their jutsu can be used again in the future. Its all about the journey and hard work...not just the destination.
The Hyuuga should get something to level up or a revelation that their eye powers didnt come from the juubi. Seems their eyes arent in the juubi lineage anyways. Just make RS a Hyuuga and troll the fanbase...lol.
Kidding aside, expect Kishi to cover RS in more detail before the manga is over. Too many questions about him and how he defeated the juubi and became its jin. Right now the juubi hasnt reached its final form and it should be virtually unstoppable when it does. 
Seen a lot of theories about RS leaving a bit of his chakra in each beast. Plus what are the "gifts" the bijuu gave Naruto? Kishi needs to touch on this. Will there be 2 juubi's or are the gifts personal messages left for the future RS? Kishi can make the ending interesting or follow the standard shounen formula.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 12, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> マダラ柱間は、この若い子は、彼であるIzuna、のことを思い出す？
> 柱間：彼の名前はサスケであり、彼は非常に強いと思われる。彼はすでに永遠の万華鏡写を実現できたました。
> マダラ：うーん、私は彼をテストしなければならない。
> 柱間：私は相手があなたが彼に触れません！
> ...



Madara using Shinra Tensei?


----------



## atenzor (Jun 12, 2013)

SPOILER:

Madara sealed temporarily....tobi kills kakashi, fuses with juubi in plan for tsuki moon


----------



## CA182 (Jun 12, 2013)

That spoiler posted above...

I don't care if I'm 99% sure it's fake. I want it to be real cause it would reintroduce shinra tensei again.

When it comes to the rinnegan that is sort of the ONLY move we actually care about. 



			
				Atenzor said:
			
		

> SPOILER:
> 
> Madara sealed temporarily....tobi kills kakashi, fuses with juubi in plan for tsuki moon



WTF!?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Only? Get the fuck out of here, Chibaku Tensei >>>>>>> Shinra Tensei


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

Rac said:


> i miss spoilers of villains riding in on rhinos, elephants, and tanks.
> 
> probably just gonna be summoning team work. and combo attacks like the toad oil fire jutsu.



Tobi and Zetsu on a tank spoiler 
Also Sauce killing babies with his new MS.

Now we almsot never get hillariously bad fake spoilers. Such a pity.


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

atenzor said:


> SPOILER:
> 
> Madara sealed temporarily....tobi kills kakashi, fuses with juubi in plan for tsuki moon



Man, I can't tell if you are bullshitting or you are telling the truth. Because I think I've seen you post true spoilers before a couple of times >_<


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

^Stuff like this wouldn't happen in the middle of the volume, come on


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

atenzor said:


> SPOILER:
> 
> Madara sealed temporarily....tobi kills kakashi, fuses with juubi in plan for tsuki moon



Sounds legit to me. The illogic and randomness seems fit the way this manga displays lately.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Jad said:


> Man, I can't tell if you are bullshitting or you are telling the truth. Because I think I've seen you post true spoilers before a couple of times >_<



He mostly bullshits, so I highly doubt it's true. He used to troll a shit ton a while ago.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Well all know that this chapter will be boring as fuck, just Team 7 and Rookies fighting more Juubispawn.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 12, 2013)

atenzor said:


> SPOILER:
> 
> Madara sealed temporarily....tobi kills kakashi, fuses with juubi in plan for tsuki moon


Here's a google trans of that spoiler:

Back to Kamui, the fight gets off-panelled.
Obito kills Kakashi, but promises to bring him back.
Tsuki no Me within the next five chapters.
The final boss is yourself.


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> He mostly bullshits, so I highly doubt it's true. He used to troll a shit ton a while ago.



He does? I thought I saw him a few times post proper spoilers. I must be confusing him with someone else. I'm still pretty sure.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

I never though I'd say this but I'm actually way more excited about current Bleach than this shit.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 12, 2013)

Jad said:


> Man, I can't tell if you are bullshitting or you are telling the truth. Because I think I've seen you post true spoilers before a couple of times >_<


Before the Juubi transforms to it's ultimate form? I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Well all know that this chapter will be boring as fuck, just Team 7 and Rookies fighting more Juubispawn.



Pretty much. Give me the fucking Hokages Kishi!


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> I never though I'd say this but I'm actually way more excited about current Bleach than this shit.



QFT. I was just about to post that.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

Cymbalize said:


> QFT. I was just about to post that.


Yhwach = old man zangetsu is such an unexpected brain fuck badass twist (isn't overcooked like Tobito). Unfortunately Bleach is hours behind Naruto release. And this week Naruto seems to be late delivered


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Jun 12, 2013)

naruto dies or my name isn't alexandre evain cedric marie


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Pretty much. Give me the fucking Hokages Kishi!



The Hokages are the reason why we're fighting the goddamn Juubispawn. They fodderized the Juubi even more. For all I care they can go to hell. There's way too many heroes in the battlefield right now.

Our only real hopes are:

1. Juubi's final form proves to be insane
or
2. Orochimaru does something crazy

Anyone still having any hope in Mads or Obito should just stop fooling themselves.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

Bitches gon bitch. Incomming Sage Mode Suckas.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 12, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Before the Juubi transforms to it's ultimate form? I'm calling bullshit.



The biggest tell is that Madara is supposedly sealed. The guy is just sitting there waiting for Hashi to stop playing with the Juubi. How or why would he be suddenly end up sealed? Even temporarily


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Bitches gon bitch. Incomming Sage Mode Suckas.



Huh? Sasuke is not going to use Sage Mode, if that's what you're saying. That'd be the most ridiculous asspull ever.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> The biggest tell is that Madara is supposedly sealed. The guy is just sitting there waiting for Hashi to stop playing with the Juubi. How or why would he be suddenly end up sealed? Even temporarily



The "spoiler" is so obvious fake that there's really no point in even discussing it.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 12, 2013)

spoiler

sasuke's snake uses a poison element 

sakura heals kiba 

hinata gets saved by naruto other frog
gamakichi jumps and sprays water bombs at juubi

orochimaru arrives and speak with kages and madara
they complement the young ninjas
oro asks a favour from madara


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 12, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Bitches gon bitch. Incomming Sage Mode Suckas.


Sasuke has no where near the chakra levels for Sage Mode which are required.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 12, 2013)

tivu100 said:


> Yhwach = old man zangetsu is such an unexpected brain fuck badass twist (isn't overcooked like Tobito). Unfortunately Bleach is hours behind Naruto release. And this week Naruto seems to be late delivered



with the current direction Kishi took, One Piece and Bleach have indeed been better last weeks.. 

ahh well, lets just wait what kind of shitstorm today's chapter is gonna bring


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> The Hokages are the reason why we're fighting the goddamn Juubispawn. They fodderized the Juubi even more. For all I care they can go to hell. There's way too many heroes in the battlefield right now.
> 
> Our only real hopes are:
> 
> ...



Orochimaru's become Sasuke's bitch, so I've lost all hope for him and I'm not interested in seeing an even bigger bijuudama from the Juubi in its final form because that's the only fucking attack it ever uses. 

People still have hope in Madara and Obito?  Madara doesn't give a darn and I never gave a shit about Obito from the start. What a horrendous villain he is.


----------



## atenzor (Jun 12, 2013)

original source:

うちはマダラは神者を攻撃するが、柱の水晶の技術の内で一時的に密封される

場面はトビに行き、目は試みた失敗する得るはたけカカシの除かれて

トビおよび十尾を溶かし、月の目の計画のための最終的な用紙を得る外道魔像の技術


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 12, 2013)

atenzor said:


> original source:
> 
> うちはマダラは神者を攻撃するが、柱の水晶の技術の内で一時的に密封される
> 
> ...



Oh lawd, I believe your source since you have a reputation of posting real spoilers.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 12, 2013)

atenzor said:


> original source:
> 
> うちはマダラは神者を攻撃するが、柱の水晶の技術の内で一時的に密封される
> 
> ...


Out to attack God's Madara, but it is sealed temporarily within the technology of crystal pillar

Scene went to Tobi, *the eyes are removed of Hatake Kakashi to get* to fail you try

Dissolved ten tail and black kite, technology of Gedo magic image to get the paper final plans for of the month


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Huh? Sasuke is not going to use Sage Mode, if that's what you're saying. That'd be the most ridiculous asspull ever.



4 more chapters till Volumn end and kishi is running rampant with the konoha rookies montage and the neo sannin. Let it Continue. Incomming Sage Mode Suckas. Naruto is also low on Chakra and is about to launch an attack against the juubi using up chakra.  Incomming Sage mode suckas. This attack was meant to create an opening so the alliance can launch a barrage of attacks so they can finish off the juubi and you know Naruto going to need Sage mode. Incomming Sage Mode suckas. And if one student of the sannin is going into sage mode with these Neo Sannin montage and being there to surpass the previous. Then you know the other two is going to go sage mode as well.


*INCOMING SAGE MODE SUCKAS!!!!!*


----------



## Abz (Jun 12, 2013)

atenzor said:


> SPOILER:
> 
> Madara sealed temporarily....tobi kills kakashi, fuses with juubi in plan for tsuki moon



stop trolling  

no one believes you


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

T is going to post the spoilers soon so relax all.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 12, 2013)

atenzor said:


> SPOILER:
> 
> Madara sealed temporarily....tobi kills kakashi, fuses with juubi in plan for tsuki moon





Something bad finally happens!! If you lie...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 12, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> 4 more chapters till Volumn end and kishi is running rampant with the konoha rookies montage and the neo sannin. Let it Continue. Incomming Sage Mode Suckas. Naruto is also low on Chakra and is about to launch an attack against the juubi using up chakra.  Incomming Sage mode suckas. This attack was meant to create an opening so the alliance can launch a barrage of attacks so they can finish off the juubi and you know Naruto going to need Sage mode. Incomming Sage Mode suckas. And if one student of the sannin is going into sage mode with these Neo Sannin montage and being there to surpass the previous. Then you know the other two is going to go sage mode as well.
> 
> 
> *INCOMING SAGE MODE SUCKAS!!!!!*


Even at his current level of chakra, Naruto has FAR more than Sasuke. Sasuke doesn't have Sage Mode, he doesn't have the chakra levels for it.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even at his current level of chakra, Naruto has FAR more than Sasuke. Sasuke doesn't have Sage Mode, he doesn't have the chakra levels for it.



Neither did Kabuto. Yet with juugo Cells he got Sage Mode. Incoming Sage Mode Suckas


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like Sasuke uses susanoo in combination with enton. Orochimaru, Karin, and Suigetsu are with Tsunade and the other kages.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 12, 2013)

Oro arrives at the gokage's location while Naruto and Sasuke face off against the Juubi.

I think Sauce brings out Susano'o too from what I can tell. Nice!


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Out to attack God's Madara, but it is sealed temporarily within the technology of crystal pillar
> 
> Scene went to Tobi, *the eyes are removed of Hatake Kakashi to get* to fail you try
> 
> Dissolved ten tail and black kite, technology of Gedo magic image to get the paper final plans for of the month


 The shit storm would be epic if this turn out to be true. Anyways I am 50/50 about this spoiler. 
***Remember: Don't talk about logic with Kishi.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 12, 2013)

CS is basically Sage mode


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

Seems like some boring shit yet again 
At least Oro is there. Some OroTsu incoming


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Spoilers, yay.

From I gathered...

- Katsuyu heals everyone, Gamakichi does something, apparently Naruto and Sasuke ride Sasuke's snake
- Naruto and Sasuke do some sort of combo attack on Juubi, FRS, Enton and Susano are mentioned
- Naruto and Sasuke vs. main Juubi
- Orochimaru, Suigetsu and Karin go to Tsunade's aid


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 12, 2013)

Naruto was call snake Sakura say Aoda of Gama Sasuke not I do the call Katsuyu in Bunter Hund
I remember three nin called did not think summon three-way standoff is the watch again is the third generation four generations eyes
I a "new era Sarutobi! We go! Sakura towards a jump and Gama send Katsuyu to everyone as a recovery Sasuke Naruto on the way to the ten tail slipping through the "enemy
Rhinos home front that stare calmly Sasuke who surprised to power seventh team
Two people to flame Release - Susanookagudzuchi attack skill and trigger wind spiral shuriken 遁超 big ball of two human Susanoo ? ? Aodagama Gil Naruto
Work of two people to reach ten tail makes a big wind power and fire! ! The two combined surgery in exactly the same ratio chakra
I say ... Na not Type-0 ..... 灼遁 halo gale jet black arrow fourth generation is named
Two Naruto Sasuke and stand in front of the ten tail
The real aim of his rhino talk to the home front I'm a what?
I respond with, ... Na Come on home front

Suigetsu and Orochimaru came to Tsunade, Karin
Coming week


灼遁 = miraculous escape btw


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh? Obito took back his eye? Knows what that means, brother Klue? 

Fuck the Rinnegan


----------



## Phemt (Jun 12, 2013)

The Snake is the new means of transport.

Excellent job Sauce.


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

Still no Gai and Lee (and Tenten), what the official fuck Kishi? I thought this week you were going to show case their feats....What-the-fuck-Kishi?


----------



## Abz (Jun 12, 2013)

vered said:


> T is going to post the spoilers soon so relax all.



thank you x


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jun 12, 2013)

oro sui & karin went to tsunade side xD


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 12, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Neither did Kabuto. Yet with juugo Cells he got Sage Mode. Incoming Sage Mode Suckas


Kabuto had combined his own chakra with Orochimaru's, with Jugo's, with _Uzumaki's_, with Kimimaro's...

Sasuke doesn't have the chakra levels. Face it.


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

we need translation


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Also Tiger Mizuki appears as cliffhanger.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 12, 2013)

Jad said:


> Still no Gai and Lee (and Tenten), what the official fuck Kishi? I thought this week you were going to show case their feats....What-the-fuck-Kishi?



Hahahaha, hahahaha.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 12, 2013)

Holy shit.

Amaterasu and FRS combined.

Oro, suigetsu and karin meet the 5 kage.

Rhinos. "Rhinos home front that stare calmly Sasuke"

Chapter is perfect.


----------



## calimike (Jun 12, 2013)

Is Karin give heal to gokage?


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

Oro went to tsunades just as expected.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 12, 2013)

So the person who made their move was Oro, just as I predicted.

Oro gonna kill Tsunade incoming.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 12, 2013)

Go this from google translate "Two Naruto Sasuke and stand in front of the ten tail"

So much for Sakura keeping up with the boys  now hopefully Kishi will stop with these Sannin parallels.

Tsunade got healed by Orochimaru/Karin as most of us were expecting.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 12, 2013)

I spoke too soon.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

OroTsu definitely incoming


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Jad said:


> Still no Gai and Lee (and Tenten), what the official fuck Kishi? I thought this week you were going to show case their feats....What-the-fuck-Kishi?



Why you expect them to get much panel time is beyond me.  Kishi doesn't care enough about them to make them relevant.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 12, 2013)

Orochimaru is so evil guys!


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 12, 2013)

Finally a good chapter .


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 12, 2013)

> Sakura towards a jump and Gama send Katsuyu to everyone as a recovery


Well, there goes that character development.


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

naruto and sasuke teaming up with new attacks?


----------



## CA182 (Jun 12, 2013)

> I a "new era Sarutobi!"



Wtf? Google trans is giving me hope for konohamaru. 


@Vered

yep.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

Fuck you Kishi, seems like no KakaObi until the last chapter of the volume


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 12, 2013)

It seems Oro will indeed be FV, since Obito will come out converted and Madara just don't give a shit anymore.


----------



## calimike (Jun 12, 2013)

vered, did you see ohana appear at 2ch?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 12, 2013)

calimike said:


> vered, did you see ohana appear at 2ch?


No need for Ohana. T already posted the spoilers. They're in the spoiler section.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 12, 2013)

Obito tallk no jutsued.


----------



## Abz (Jun 12, 2013)

?Sasuke? said:


> oro sui & karin went to tsunade side xD



a lot of people...were expecting this


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

And Sakura gets left in the dust again.  I knew Kishi didn't have it in him to keep Sakura relevant through the rest of this fight.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> apparently Naruto and Sasuke ride Sasuke's snake



Did you...really just say that? 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kabuto had combined his own chakra with Orochimaru's, with Jugo's, with _Uzumaki's_, with Kimimaro's...
> 
> Sasuke doesn't have the chakra levels. Face it.



Kishimoto can do whatever the fuck he wants.

He can give Sasuke sage mode and do or say anything to justify it. We have no way of knowing at this point, so quit being such a buzzkill.


----------



## flabed8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Spoilers:

大蛇丸：これらの3つの悪童がとても強くなると知っていた
マダラ：あなたが何Juubiを停止しますが、彼は再び進化する程度であり、この時間は終わりになるでしょう
大蛇丸：それは私の秘密兵器を使用するための時間です！口寄せ：江戸転生！
トランペットは空から来ると聞いている！イエス?キリストが復活した。


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jun 12, 2013)

no ohana isn't there yet


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Did you...really just say that?


Shouldn't come as surprise


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why you expect them to get much panel time is beyond me.  Kishi doesn't care enough about them to make them relevant.



Isn't that the point of why I am angry?


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 12, 2013)

There goes Sakura's character development.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Sakura goes back to being healbot, Naruto and Sasuke go fight Juubi 

I really wonder about the Naruto and Sasuke combo attack... FRS, Susano, Enton are all mentioned. Definitely something to look forward to.


----------



## calimike (Jun 12, 2013)

?Sasuke? said:


> no ohana isn't there yet



Ohana post ToC likely FAKE


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Jad said:


> Isn't that the point of why I am angry?



But that's why you shouldn't be angry. I mean it's not like we're finding out just now that Lee and Guy don't have much relevance. They haven't had much since part 2 started.


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

sasuke uses susanoo and amateraus i think there are some new attacks or combined attacks there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 12, 2013)

I saw Minato's name a few times.  Sarutobi said something about next generation >_> blah blah.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke combo attack is mentioned here, someone try to make sense of it 

Two people to flame Release - Susanookagudzuchi attack skill and trigger wind spiral shuriken 遁超 big ball of two human Susanoo ? ? Aodagama Gil Naruto
Work of two people to reach ten tail makes a big wind power and fire! ! The two combined surgery in exactly the same ratio chakra
I say ... Na not Type-0 ..... 灼遁 halo gale jet black arrow fourth generation is named
Two Naruto Sasuke and stand in front of the ten tail


----------



## auem (Jun 12, 2013)

a straight-forward chapter it seems...i ain't complain...


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> But that's why you shouldn't be angry. I mean it's not like we're finding out just now that Lee and Guy don't have much relevance. They haven't had much since part 2 started.



No...no...That's exactly why I am angry...I'm not angry because I made shit up to be pissed about. I want a few panels of Gai and Lee (and Tenten), just like the shit Shino, Kiba and the other turds got. Especially since their team mate was the one that bloody died


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jun 12, 2013)

calimike said:


> Ohana post ToC likely FAKE



who cares about the toc!? xD
btw you sure the fake toc was posted by her?
maybe it's the usual fake quote system


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Shouldn't come as surprise



...Giggity.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Naruto and Sasuke combo attack is mentioned here, someone try to make sense of it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It says wind spiral shuriken so I assume that means Naruto combines his rasenshuriken with sasuke's Amaterasu?


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

So, is that it for Sakura's supposed real power!?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It says wind spiral shuriken so I assume that means Naruto combines his rasen Shuriken with sasuke's Amaterasu?



Yes... It also says something about Sasuke's Susano.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 12, 2013)

I bet that team attack was wasted on a Juubi Clone


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 12, 2013)

Hopefully we will see Susano'o and Amaterasu do some damage against the Juubi, thus proving that Itachi could've soloed by transference.


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2013)

i wonder just how long the Hokages and Madara are just going to sit there and stare at Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

KevKev said:


> I bet that team attack was wasted on a Juubi Clone



I'm pretty sure that the spoiler says that it hits the main Juubi. Maybe they use Susano to throw the Amaterasu FRS thingy?


----------



## CA182 (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe it's minato and Naruto standing in front of the juubi.

Each of them holding an frs seems legit too.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

Give us trans. Im kind of dissapointed. I really thought my Susano-o covered snake enton dragon came true for a second.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 12, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Did you...really just say that?
> Kishimoto can do whatever the fuck he wants.



Cop-out answer when you have no logical arguments to give. Oh I remember in the Itachi super wank era, when the fans simply had no argument their last line was "Is Itachi, Kishimoto will find a way"


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

i knew Kishi would do this. Naruto and Sasuke have pretty much no knowledge on the extent of each others powers yet both can work perfectly together like they've never missed a beat. 

That's Kishi for you.


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

seems like Jiraya is the only one missing. with Oro and Tsunade reuniting i wonder if Jiraya will be mentioned.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> i knew Kishi would do this. Naruto and Sasuke have pretty much no knowledge on the extent of each others powers yet both can work perfectly together like they've never missed a beat.
> 
> That's Kishi for you.



They're soulmates, duhhhhh


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2013)

Bing translator says rhat tsunade orochimaru karin abs siugetsu arrive at the end


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> i knew Kishi would do this. Naruto and Sasuke have pretty much no knowledge on the extent of each others powers yet both can work perfectly together like they've never missed a beat.
> 
> That's Kishi for you.



Well, they are ying and yang after all 


Addy said:


> Bing translator says rhat tsunade orochimaru karin abs siugetsu arrive at the end



Oro will take care of Tsunade


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2013)

I was fucking right !!!!!!!! Orochimaru is back


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> i knew Kishi would do this. Naruto and Sasuke have pretty much no knowledge on the extent of each others powers yet both can work perfectly together like they've never missed a beat.
> 
> That's Kishi for you.



They communicate through the ultimate brofist of love, of course they can do team attacks.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm pretty sure that the spoiler says that it hits the main Juubi. Maybe they use Susano to throw the Amaterasu FRS thingy?



It says people of two work to get to Juubi...looks like it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 12, 2013)

So that's why Sasuke's hawk mysteriously vanished. He couldn't have any means to get wind power without Naruto so Kishi killed it. 

If that's real, that's awful. If they only post that, the rest must be even worse.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

vered said:


> seems like Jiraya is the only one missing. with Oro and Tsunade reuniting i wonder if Jiraya will be mentioned.



Im pretty sure obito will revive jiraiya for a reunion via edo tensei


----------



## auem (Jun 12, 2013)

Nic said:


> i wonder just how long the Hokages and Madara are just going to sit there and stare at Sasuke and Naruto.



Hokages hands are full with maintaining the barrier...

of course you can say Hashi's clones should do more..


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 12, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Cop-out answer when you have no logical arguments to give. Oh I remember in the Itachi super wank era, when the fans simply had no argument their last line was "Is Itachi, Kishimoto will find a way"



I'm not really interested in your whining. Or SuperSaiyaMan12's, for that matter.

I don't know if Sage Mode Sasuke is going to happen. I don't particularly care, either.

But if people want to think that it might, who the fuck is it hurting?


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 12, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Hopefully we will see Susano'o and Amaterasu do some damage against the Juubi, thus proving that Itachi could've soloed by transference.


Dr. snakes


----------



## ch1p (Jun 12, 2013)

... some of you don't even need to be trolled, you do it to yourselves.  That's all I'm saying before the chapter comes out.

The combination attack is done in equal measures of chakra for both sides.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> i knew Kishi would do this. Naruto and Sasuke have pretty much no knowledge on the extent of each others powers yet both can work perfectly together like they've never missed a beat.
> 
> That's Kishi for you.



They just did FRS and Amaterasu to help Sakura two chapters ago. They know about these.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 12, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm not really interested in your whining. Or SuperSaiyaMan12's, for that matter.
> 
> I don't know if Sage Mode Sasuke is going to happen. I don't particularly care, either.
> 
> But if people want to think that it might, who the fuck is it hurting?



If you think he will its fine, but you stated more like if it was a fact than an opinion, and like if it were open to debate. In this case logical reason for this happening should be given.

Answers to debate refutals or reasons given like "Kishi will find a way" "The author can do what he wants" is a very weak argument and denotes having no argument, is right there with "This technique doesn't count and without it X character is weaker or would lose, so X character is weaker".


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

SenpaiSamaSan said:


> They communicate through the ultimate brofist of love, of course they can do team attacks.


Next chapter, they will do fusion: Sasuruto!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

tivu100 said:


> Next chapter, they will do fusion: Sasuruto!



Sounds legit


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 12, 2013)

orochi kills the 5 kage and revives them with edo


----------



## Saphira (Jun 12, 2013)

So...Sakura's back to being irrelevant? Kishi went through all the trouble of recreating the sannin paralel just to have her being fodder one chapter later?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 12, 2013)

Still how long it will take for the chapter to release


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

That guy in the spoiler thread


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Saphira said:


> So...Sakura's back to being irrelevant? Kishi went through all the trouble of recreating the sannin paralel just to have her being fodder one chapter later?



You really thought she'd fight side by side Naruto and Sasuke for the rest of the fight?  It was pretty clear from the end of the last chapter that she'd be irrelevant once again.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Still how long it will take for the chapter to release



Probably a few hours or so.


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

he is called aoda while naruto uses gamakichi.
sakura took katsuyu away from tsunade.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

So Sasuke's snake summon is called Aoda (pretty badass name) and Sakura really did summon Katsuyu.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jun 12, 2013)

tivu100 said:


> Next chapter, they will do fusion: Sasuruto!



Only fusion in this manga will be Kakabito.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You really thought she'd fight side by side Naruto and Sasuke for the rest of the fight?  It was pretty clear from the end of the last chapter that she'd be irrelevant once again.



But wait... I though she was equal to Naruto and Sasuke now 










Kishi: Just as planned


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 12, 2013)

Sakura's only doing what she said she'd do in the last chapter...what the hell did people expect her to do?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Cop-out answer when you have no logical arguments to give. Oh I remember in the Itachi super wank era, when the fans simply had no argument their last line was "Is Itachi, Kishimoto will find a way"



Kishi already set it up. When Orochimaru and Tsunade get to The battlefield in record time. They will be there in time to recognized that both their students mastered sage mode. No need for Naruto to do that because ma and pa already did that confirmation. Not to mention Sasuke has been giving away via Juugo and seeing as how he was highly compatible with CS which only 1 out of 10 people survive and he mastered it to juugo level and he is the only one to do so means absolutely nothing in terms of chakra level. I just wanted to add that to further emphasize that kishi is already setting up the parallel the tools and means for Sakura and Sasuke to go sage mode. Sasuke chakra levels has increased and not only that they also have gotten stronger. And Kabuto was capable of going into sage mode from Just having Juugo cells. With Sage mode being his trump card and Kabuto stating that he had a trump card before absorbing orochimaru chakra. Its clear to see  that juugo cells can help anyone get to sage mode.

Sakura now has the stored chakra and the hyped up skill in chakra control to pull in and balance sage mode.

Sasuke has powerful Chakras and juugo cells that he was highly compatible with along with the recently givin "Sage Power" of the curse seal to have a reason to be able to use Sage Mode.

With tsunade and Orochimaru meeting back up and most likely with them returning to the battlefield(Orochimaru change of heart and redemption) they are probably going to be there to confirm that their students have surpassed them especially when they show they have mastered a sage mode that their masters have not.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the translations uchihasage.

Anyways

Kishi didn't have hashirama say how he remembered the sannin.

I'm dissapoint. 

Also did sakura summon "Katsuyu" or "Katsuya?"


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Boring ass chapter 




Saphira said:


> So...Sakura's back to being irrelevant? Kishi went through all the trouble of recreating the sannin paralel just to have her being fodder one chapter later?



What did you expect?


----------



## Bane (Jun 12, 2013)

I predict Sakura will start healing people. Naruto and Sasuke will combat the Juubi using their summons and do a combination attack against the main creature. Ohh and the third and fourth hokage will comment on the Sannin resemblance. I wonder how close I'll actually get.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

The snake has a susanoo shroud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 12, 2013)

The only things which I believe haven't been mentioned is that Sasuke armors Aoda with Susanoo and that Minato and Sarutobi basically fangirl Naruto and Sasuke in this chapter

Oh and I believe Minato gives Naruto's and Sasuke's move a name.


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2013)

oh snap, they're gonna kill Tsunade


----------



## ch1p (Jun 12, 2013)

Alexdhamp said:


> Sakura's only doing what she said she'd do in the last chapter...what the hell did people expect her to do?



For her to solo ten tails when she said she was gonna heal people last chapter.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Sasuke uses Susano around the snake? Interesting...

I really want to see the Enton FRS.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Sasuke is copying Madara. Covering his snake in susanoo armor. What a boss.


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

holy shit:

*Supermassive rasenshuriken* + fire element susanoo kagutsuchi (dual tech)


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 12, 2013)

Tsunade about to get raped.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

vered said:


> holy shit:
> 
> *Supermassive rasenshuriken* + fire element susanoo kagutsuchi (dual tech)



It's going to be insane


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 12, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> If you think he will its fine, but you stated more like if it was a fact than an opinion, and like if it were open to debate. In this case logical reason for this happening should be given.



I don't think it will happen. There's your first mistake.

I was defending other peoples' right to speculate that it might happen.

Let me put it to you like this: There are two types of people:

1) Normal people who come into the chapter predictions thread and predict what might happen in the chapter(s) to come

and 

2) People like SuperSaiyaMan12 who come into the chapter predictions thread to tell people that there is no possibility of their predictions coming true because he doesn't like the character who benefits from it. I like to call them "Debbie Downers."

"Sasuke doesn't have enough chakra. He can't use Sage Mode. It's never going to happen."

It'll freaking happen if the author wants it to happen, and he can justify it with any old paltry excuse he pulls out of his Itachi-chafed rectum if he so pleases. Instead of just arbitrarily deciding that it's not going to happen and trying to convince people who think it will happen that there's no hope, why not...you know...stay off peoples' backs? It's such a dick move.

That's all I cared about.



> Answers to debate refutals or reasons given like "Kishi will find a way" "The author can do what he wants" is a very weak argument and denotes having no argument, is right there with "This technique doesn't count and without it X character is weaker or would lose, so X character is weaker".



If you could comprehend the amount of fucks I'm NOT giving right now, your brain would melt.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

So there's a super massive rasenshuriken now? Oh Kishi.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

starr said:


> oh snap, they're gonna kill Tsunade



We can only hope


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> But wait... I though she was equal to Naruto and Sasuke now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is on their level. Her skill level has matched them. Just her skills are in medical abilities still. And their is alot of healing that needs to be done. Can naruto or sasuke heal that many people or do they even have the chakra control level of a medical ninja to heal people no. Everyone has strengths and weaknesses  Why bash sakura because she isnt an offensive type. She is doing her thang. The Neo Sannin reveal will continue and probably wont stop until the end of the volume when most likely Obito will arrive to get things back on track. Tsunade and Orochimaru will be there to comment.

Obito will most likely summon Jiraiya so they can have the full reunion. And the sannin get to see and know their students have  surpassed their legacy.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Cho Odama Enton Rasenshuriken > Bijudama?


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> The only things which I believe haven't been mentioned is that Sasuke armors Aoda with Susanoo and that Minato and Sarutobi basically fangirl Naruto and Sasuke in this chapter
> 
> Oh and I believe Minato gives Naruto's and Sasuke's move a name.



Isn't that chummy? Everybody is happy in Lala land



starr said:


> oh snap, they're gonna kill Tsunade



What? In happy sunshine rainbow and kids planet? In Kishi's manga? No.


----------



## rubberguy (Jun 12, 2013)

Oodama futtonrasenshuriken?


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Sasuke's snake summon is called Aoda (pretty badass name) and Sakura really did summon Katsuyu.


Sakura knew Oro comes to Tsunade. So she can see the future with her real power Too ...ass (fill the blank with whaterver you guys want)!


----------



## Phemt (Jun 12, 2013)

サイがジュウゴに話しかける　　彼の本当の狙いは何なんだ？
Sai chats with Juugo. "What's his true purpose?"
ジュウゴはさあな・・・・と応える
Juugo responds with a sigh

Maybe, just maybe, there's some hidden agenda.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 12, 2013)

big ball of two human Susanoo ? ? Aodagama Gil Naruto

So wait Sasuke covers both his and Naruto's summon with Susanoo and they mow down the Juubi fodders?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

vered said:


> holy shit:
> 
> *Supermassive rasenshuriken* + fire element susanoo kagutsuchi (dual tech)



wtf


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

so sasuke intentions remain dubious?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 12, 2013)

Sutol said:


> サイがジュウゴに話しかける　　彼の本当の狙いは何なんだ？
> Sai chats with Juugo. "What's his true purpose?"
> ジュウゴはさあな・・・・と応える
> Juugo responds with a sigh
> ...


Sai's connection with Sound goes deeper than thought.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 12, 2013)

vered said:


> so sasuke intentions remain dubious?


It's probably going to be something like he still wants to fight Naruto after this is done or something.

I don't think he's going to turn into a villain again after all this.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 12, 2013)

The best part of the chapter:



> Sai chats with Juugo. "What's his true purpose?"
> 
> Juugo responds with a sigh




I'm not sure but I believe Minato calls the combo move a blast element jutsu like that Hidden Sand edo tensei used.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 12, 2013)

Please note that my translation is 99% ok. I have not trolled anybody. But please note that the jutsu name was a struggle for me to translate. Please wait for another translator for the correct name. You know, it is not easy to translate jutsu names. ;-)

For Sai, he says "what's his true aim?"
Juugo replies with "saa na" which I translated to mean a sigh
If you hear anime you can hear men sometimes say this "saa na". I think it can also mean like "come on." or "whatever." I took it to mean that Juugo thinks Sasuke is good and honest


----------



## ch1p (Jun 12, 2013)

> サイがジュウゴに話しかける　　彼の本当の狙いは何なんだ？
> Sai chats with Juugo. "What's his true purpose?"
> ジュウゴはさあな・・・・と応える
> Juugo responds with a sigh



If Sasuke betrays Itachi... 



Thdyingbreed said:


> big ball of two human Susanoo ? ? Aodagama Gil Naruto
> 
> So wait Sasuke covers both his and Naruto's summon with Susanoo and they mow down the Juubi fodders?



No. Sasuke coversa Aoda alone.


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 12, 2013)

Always knew it was gamakichi, if you look closely it's a cigarette he's somking and not a pipe.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

NaruSuke duel technique? The fuck Kishi?


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> It's going to be insane


Last week, regular FSR and Minato went:"...that slick bastard...". Wonder what Minato will have to say


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

vered said:


> so sasuke intentions remain dubious?



Lol Juugo is probably like its a long long story.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 12, 2013)

Jugo and Sai....lol


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

> *Narusuke* dual tech!


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Sai's connection with Sound goes deeper than thought.


Where is Anko? Now Sai and Juugo? More shipping? I didn't expect and ask for that Kishi


----------



## Mizura (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> NaruSuke duel technique? The fuck Kishi?


Narusuke is canon.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 12, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Please note that my translation is 99% ok. I have not trolled anybody. But please note that the jutsu name was a struggle for me to translate. Please wait for another translator for the correct name. You know, it is not easy to translate jutsu names. ;-)
> 
> For Sai, he says "what's his true aim?"
> Juugo replies with "saa na" which I translated to mean a sigh
> If you hear anime you can hear men sometimes say this "saa na". I think it can also mean like "come on." or "whatever." I took it to mean that Juugo thinks Sasuke is good and honest


i see 

its like he basically means its a long history or is sighing because Sai is questioning Sasuke's intention

its probably kishi's intention let it a doubt for us though


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

Man i was soo close to fully guessing this chapter. Between The FRS fire bomb hoping it was a Naruto gamakichi technique and was hoping sasuke would cover the snake in susano-o and have enton cover it and run through the  juubi horde.


So damn close.


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought "Saa Naa" means "Who knows?"


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 12, 2013)

What a boring chapter


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

Seems so early for all these cool combos though. Juubi isn't even in its final form


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 12, 2013)

narusuke is my words, not kishi

sorry, my translation style is too fangirlish


----------



## Weapon (Jun 12, 2013)

> サイがジュウゴに話しかける　　彼の本当の狙いは何なんだ？
> Sai chats with Juugo. "What's his true purpose?"
> ジュウゴはさあな・・・・と応える
> *Juugo responds with a sigh*



This part of the spoiler has me excited.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Seems so early for all these cool combos though. Juubi isn't even in its final form



I'm guessing BM and PS are what comes out when the Juubi's final form happens.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Seems so early for all these cool combos though. Juubi isn't even in its final form



They can use Senpo: Futon: Enton: Cho Oodama Bijudamashuriken Barrage when it goes final form . Also BM Naruto covered in Perfect Susano armor.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 12, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm guessing BM and PS are what comes out when the Juubi's final form happens.


That, or Kishi is getting this teamwork shit out of the way now so that Naruto will completely take the spotlight when the Juubi reaches its final form. Probably the former, though I don't really see what Susano'o shroud Kyuubi can do to the Juubi's final form if it draws with Susenju, which is probably several times weaker.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 12, 2013)

If Sasuke turns evil again...and uses the Eye Moon Plan for his own...
I'll love you forever, Kishi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 12, 2013)

imagine if Sasuke actually sent Orochimaru to kill Tsunade...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> That, or Kishi is getting this teamwork shit out of the way now so that Naruto will completely take the spotlight when the Juubi reaches its final form.



There's no way in hell Kishi just pushes Sasuke off to the side. He isn't Sakura or the rest of the Konoha 11.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 12, 2013)

I think that Kishi's yin and yang message is more clear than ever

i wont be surprised if the bijuus were just waiting for the yin and yang to get together, you know


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine if Sasuke actually sent Orochimaru to kill Tsunade...


No need for Oro to stain his hand. Sakura summoned Katsuyu comfirmed this chapter. Tsunade and 4 Kages were gonna be gone for good! Oro was there just to say farewell


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Hope Tsunade dies, we need a new Hokage.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 12, 2013)

C'mon guys don't rehash the evil Sasuke stuff. That guy is dead and gone. Sasuke and Naruto just combined their chakra perfectly, Kishi wouldn't make a special point of this if Sasuke wasn't on the level.

From what I can see Juugo's "sigh" either means that he doesn't know or it's a joke of Kishi's about Sasuke's goal changing constantly like some revolving door.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 12, 2013)

tivu100 said:


> No need for Oro to stain his hand, Sakura summoned Katsuyu comfirmed this chapter. Tsunade and 4 Kages were gonna be gone for good!


fucking Sakura really summoned Katsuyu, i forgot this ...didnt she even...consider?

or can summons not come if they are busy?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> C'mon guys don't rehash the evil Sasuke stuff. That guy is dead and gone. Sasuke and Naruto just combined their chakra perfectly, Kishi wouldn't make a special point of this if Sasuke wasn't on the level.
> 
> From what I can see Juugo's "sigh" either means that he doesn't know or it's a joke of Kishi's about Sasuke's goal changing constantly like some revolving door.



Yeah. Sasuke is good... for good


----------



## 8 (Jun 12, 2013)

geez. sakura back to the kitchen already. that was fast.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 12, 2013)

What if Orochimaru murders the 5 kages? Or steal their techs. Or bring them back as EDOs. Haha! Please let Orochimaru do some evil!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 12, 2013)

well considering how Sasuke is, he could be having just an insane approach of becoming good, you know...uchihas have been proven as fucked up for a while


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

So Kishi's preview "That man finally enters the battle" was Sasuke? Whom was already on the battle, battling.......................and isn't a man, far off it, Sasuke is a teenage girl. Damn, that preview completely sucked balls. Meant absolutely nothing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 12, 2013)

Boring chap. Called it with Oro though.

I hope she died but Kishi despite Oro trying to help doesn't have the balls.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 12, 2013)

Jad said:


> So Kishi's preview "That man finally enters the battle" was Sasuke? Whom was already on the battle, battling.......................and isn't a man, far off it, Sasuke is a girl.


Don't those editor previews usually happen a couple chapters later?


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> fucking Sakura really summoned Katsuyu, i forgot this ...didnt she even...consider?
> 
> or can summons not come if they are busy?



well katsuyu can split itself, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 12, 2013)

Please have Orochimaru finish Madara's job, please have him kill Tsunade.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Jad said:


> So Kishi's preview "That man finally enters the battle" was Sasuke? Whom was already on the battle, battling.......................and isn't a man, far off it, Sasuke is a teenage girl. Damn, that preview completely sucked balls. Meant absolutely nothing.



I think it meant Orochimaru.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Jad said:


> So Kishi's preview "That man finally enters the battle" was Sasuke? Whom was already on the battle, battling.......................and isn't a man, far off it, Sasuke is a teenage girl. Damn, that preview completely sucked balls. Meant absolutely nothing.



Previews never mean anything.


----------



## oprisco (Jun 12, 2013)

Why does this still sound like filler?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 12, 2013)

tivu100 said:


> No need for Oro to stain his hand. Sakura summoned Katsuyu comfirmed this chapter. Tsunade and 4 Kages were gonna be gone for good! Oro was there just to say farewell



Karin is there, her Uzumaki chakra has healing properties. Biting orgy about to begin.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Boring chap. Called it with Oro though.
> 
> I hope she died but Kishi despite Oro trying to help doesn't have the balls.



It's possible that Orochimaru could use Edo Tensei on her so that he has a complete set of Hokage.


----------



## Konoha (Jun 12, 2013)

ahem Guys... wheres Jiraiya ?!


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 12, 2013)

Please please EDO the 5 Kages and have them fight the good guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please Kishi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2013)

Marsala said:


> It's possible that Orochimaru could use Edo Tensei on her so that he has a complete set of Hokage.



Gotta catch 'em all.


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

Konoha said:


> ahem Guys... wheres Jiraiya ?!



Yeah, why not. Throw in Jiraiya, death means jack in Naruto.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 12, 2013)

Konoha said:


> ahem Guys... wheres Jiraiya ?!


dead ........


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 12, 2013)

Dont think Jiraiya will come back
Theres just something special about him in Kishi's heart
One of Kishi's most respected characters imo


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Please please EDO the 5 Kages and have them fight the good guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please Kishi!!!!!!!!!



Enough with Edo shit  Everyone is sick of this tech


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 12, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> dead ........



For now

Dum-Dum-Dah


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Karin is there, her Uzumaki chakra has healing properties. Biting orgy about to begin.


I was entertaining the idea Oro was there to ks Madara, by saying Sakura actually did that job for Oro by summoning Katsuyu!


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 12, 2013)

Obito will summon jiraiya via Edo tensei.


----------



## 8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Jad said:


> So Kishi's preview "That man finally enters the battle" was Sasuke? Whom was already on the battle, battling.......................and isn't a man, far off it, Sasuke is a teenage girl. Damn, that preview completely sucked balls. Meant absolutely nothing.


are you talking about those previews at the end of the chapter? becase those are not by mishima. just some guesses by a clueless editors.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

Chapter out. Back in 5 minutes!


----------



## Vasp (Jun 12, 2013)

8 said:


> are you talking about those previews at the end of the chapter? becase those are not by mishima. just some guesses by a clueless editors.



Masashi Kishimoto*


----------



## 8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Vasp said:


> Masashi Kishimoto*


my cellphone always turns kishimoto into mashima. :/


----------



## Rai (Jun 12, 2013)

lol with the Kcm Naruto = Ems Sasuke without Susano'o


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

HA~ I was right about "Saa Naa" it was "Who knows"


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

Such a bore


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 12, 2013)

Jad said:


> HA~ I was right about "Saa Naa" it was "Who knows"



fuck it kishi! He can't spare two more panels for Team Gai, when he keeps drawing Sakura's EYE tearing in the middle of WAR. He cannot even show Lee and Tenten getting healed by the slugs, and he's just trying harder than ever to crop them away from the Rookie 9???? WTF is wrong with him???!!!! I'm so PISSED OFF!!!! the whole shitty situation doesn't make freaking SENSE. SO many fodder panels AGAIN! WTF KISHIMOTO why are you trying to make us forget their presence just because you killed off NEJI? really KISHIT BULLSHITMOTO


----------



## Rai (Jun 12, 2013)

Kcm Naruto(without T/KB, dat speed, mini bijuudama, planetary rasengan...etc) = Ems Sasuke with Complete Susano'o - confirmed.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jun 12, 2013)

It was a pretty ok-ish chapter. At least there is much more action and feats for Naruto and Sasuke and of course Orochimaru appearance nearby Gokage was good.


----------



## vered (Jun 12, 2013)

naruto used a seal at the start of the chapter?what for?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 12, 2013)

What's with the Sakura panel on the last page?


----------



## 민찬영 (Jun 12, 2013)

Their new jutsu is too long to remember.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 12, 2013)

It was a boring chapter, though I got all 'dooh' with Sakura crying over her team. Ahah she's cute.  Other than that (since it's a personal thing), just the Orochimaru setup was the only interesting thing.


----------



## NightSkyWitch (Jun 12, 2013)

I enjoyed this chapter, way better then last week. I thought their summons were cool. I laughed at Aoda calling Sasuke, "Sasuke-sama" 

I want it to go back to Obito and Kakashi though 
I swear if that fight gets off paneled...


----------



## Jad (Jun 12, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> fuck it kishi! He can't spare two more panels for Team Gai, when he keeps drawing Sakura's EYE tearing in the middle of WAR. He cannot even show Lee and Tenten getting healed by the slugs, and he's just trying harder than ever to crop them away from the Rookie 9???? WTF is wrong with him???!!!! I'm so PISSED OFF!!!! the whole shitty situation doesn't make freaking SENSE. SO many fodder panels AGAIN! WTF KISHIMOTO why are you trying to make us forget their presence just because you killed off NEJI? really KISHIT BULLSHITMOTO



There is something wrong. I reckon, this is just a guess, that maybe because of the Rock Lee springtime of youth manga, he has no need to show that team or give them panel in the proper manga. But that is a bogus, shitty, reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2013)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Moeka (Jun 12, 2013)

It felt short, but I liked the ending, it made me expect more from some characters.
Oh well back to Calculus


----------



## Madam Shehar (Jun 12, 2013)

I liked this chapter much better than the previous one. I have hope again in this manga! xD
Though it was kindda boring. Orichimaru's arrival was interesting.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)

that version of rasenshuriken appeared in the anime first.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2013)

Chapter was cool, I enjoyed it.


----------



## takL (Jun 12, 2013)

some of the lines from ohana

Naruto: good job gamakichi!! you didnt get big for nothing!!
Gamakichi: more importantly, hey!! hurry up and make ur seal for the jutsu, already !! or ill shake you off my head!!
Naruto:  I knew dattebayo!!! 
to himself ‘and his attitude is even bigger...!’

Kiba 'Go, fuckers!'
Shino 'do it!!'
Hinata 'stick to it!!'
shika 'take close aim!!'
choji  'you can do it!!'
Ino 'just do it!!'
Sakura 'yep!!'

Minato: that shuriken like a windmill and that arrow darker than the lustre of urushi(=black japanese lacquer).... 
namely shakuton(blaze way), korin shippu shikkoku no ya, zero shiki(the halo gale jet black arrow, type zero)*...
minato: ...  sfx 'smile'
minato: ....na...i don't think.so!

(*Note: the name minato came up with sounds totally lame. minatos narutos father afterall...)

Naruto: heh!
Sasuke: burn away....
sai: what sasuke said (earlier)...you too have seen and heard him, haven’t you... What is his true intention?
Jugo:....heaven knows...

Orochimaru:... You look like hell, darling...Tsunade.

the end caption "Orochimaru, come!!" (whatever the editor means...)
next chap, finally (they) smashed10b!? But then, omunious clouds hang low and...


----------



## Boradis (Jun 12, 2013)

While I'm not her biggest fan, I feel bad for Sakura. Last chapter she was all "Look how strong I am now boys. I've been playing possum for years to save up all this chakra, and now I can keep up with you on the battlefield and everything! Pretty slick, right?"

A moment later she's right back in the kitchen, bandaging boo-boos and worrying how her cold and abusive crush is feeling. 

Jesus, Japan. You're supposed to be a developed nation. Get over your hangups about women's roles.


----------



## takL (Jun 12, 2013)

fuck it. without food n health care u we cant survive.


----------



## Boradis (Jun 12, 2013)

Konoha said:


> ahem Guys... wheres Jiraiya ?!



Down deep enough in the ocean where his genetic material was impossible to reach, according to Kabuto.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 12, 2013)

takL said:


> Orochimaru:... You look like hell, darling...Tsunade.
> 
> the end caption "Orochimaru, come!!" (whatever the editor means...)





I like where this is going 


Thanks as always, takL :33


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jun 12, 2013)

Kishi if you let Tsunade die or make Orochimaru kill Tsunade, I am fucking DONE with you. Don't do it, Kishi, I won't fucking let you!


----------



## eluna (Jun 12, 2013)

Idk what I say about chapter was good,but this gif ilustrates what I feeling now


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 12, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Such a bore


took the words right out of my mouth 



민찬영 said:


> Their new jutsu is too long to remember.


and tbh, kinda fruity imo.

i thought only Naruto could have come up with such a retard name like that, but it's somewhat funny to see that being a bit of retard comes from both sides of his family tree


----------



## Strauss (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought this chapter was really good.....I like Manda's replacement and how Hiruzen got to see his student's pupils.


----------



## tivu100 (Jun 12, 2013)

Strauss said:


> I thought this chapter was really good.....I like Manda's replacement and how Hiruzen got to see his student's pupils.


The last panel of the chapter is the most interesting panel I found in this chapter!


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2013)

eluna said:


> Idk what I say about chapter was good,but this gif ilustrates what I feeling now



last page was the best thing for me


----------



## Danzio (Jun 12, 2013)

takL said:


> Kiba 'Go, fuckers!'
> Shino 'do it!!'
> Hinata 'stick to it!!'
> shika 'take close aim!!'
> ...




this sounds like a cheerleader movie or when someone is about to make an important throw in a sports movie lol, "Wooohooo, you can do it, we believe in you!  "


Could you translate what exactly tobirama said about Sasuke?


----------



## takL (Jun 12, 2013)

Danzio said:


> this sounds like a cheerleader movie or when someone is about to make an important throw in a sports movie lol, "Wooohooo, you can do it, we believe in you!  "



yea  still each of them is showing their colour.




Danzio said:


> Could you translate what exactly tobirama said about Sasuke?



Tobirama to himself 'I don’t think ive ever seen a kagutuchi as great as that one. guess they combined their jutsus having their chakras at an exactly equal rate. (=narutos wind chakra : sasukes fire chakra=1:1)'
Tobirama: that's hard (to do) even for mature(long term) duos.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 12, 2013)

I found it rather odd that Katsuyu is summoned, yet doesn't seem distressed over the fact she left her master where she was.


----------



## Johnny Kage (Jun 12, 2013)

*Manga is less gayer this week*

When i was thinking if it was possible to manga to get even gayer than gay, i admit this week the quality increased a little.

Pros:
-Explanation about the summons and the new summon Aoda 

-The Almighty Emperor Sasuke Sama kicking ass and showing his awesomeness 

-Orochimaru in the last page 

Cons:
-Instead os Sakura using her energy to fight she prefers to heal fodders. Why don't she let that useless fodder die righ now? So they stop filling half of panels with pointless stuff 

-Kishimoto trying to give Minato some relevance and panels are kinda forced.  He just said random and pointless things just for the sake of fanservice. 

-No Madara in this chapter. Is he just standing there AFK?


----------



## Danzio (Jun 13, 2013)

takL said:


> yea  still each of them is showing their colour.
> 
> Tobirama to himself 'I don?t think ive ever seen a kagutuchi as great as that one. guess they combined their jutsus having their chakras at an exactly equal rate. (=narutos wind chakra : sasukes fire chakra=1:1)'
> Tobirama: that's hard (to do) even for mature(long term) duos.




Thx, bro.

So, Tobirama had seen kagutuchi in the past (albeit an inferior one).Naruto and Sasuke are great teammates with great chakra control. Impressive indeed. Naruto has come a long way since his rasengan troubles, to say the least.


----------



## Laix (Jun 13, 2013)

- Sakura got demoted back to support ninja 
- Where is Tenten and Lee? And Guy?
- I have a feeling Tsunade will probably survive. I thought she would die so people can become Hokage since that's the hot topic among the Rookies.
- Is it just me or did Sakura's crying make absolutely no sense?
- Sakura summoned Katsuyu which must mean Katsuyu finished healing the Kages. Tsunade probably didn't have enough to heal herself so that may be where Orochimaru and Karin (a healer) come in.

General eh chapter but it was needed I guess after the chapters of action before


----------



## takL (Jun 13, 2013)

sakuras tear at naruto and sasuke fighting together as a team makes perfect sense as she has longed to see them like that again for ages.




Danzio said:


> Thx, bro.
> 
> So, Tobirama had seen kagutuchi in the past (albeit an inferior one).Naruto and Sasuke are great teammates with great chakra control. Impressive indeed. Naruto has come a long way since his rasengan troubles, to say the least.



maybe kagami was a kagutsuchi user as well? seemingly mangekyo eyes werent so rare after all.
i thought rasen shurikenn takes hell lots of chakra. wonder when sasukes chakra volume got boosted.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jun 13, 2013)

Cjones said:


> I found it rather odd that Katsuyu is summoned, yet doesn't seem distressed over the fact she left her master where she was.



This. I mean on one hand this suggests Tsunade is done healing (which seems logical since a lot of time seems to have passed since she first summoned her, and Tsunade has shown she can heal very quickly) but on the other hand Orochimaru makes it sound like she isn't in such good shape. Why does Kishi have to make it so ambiguous! 

I can't wait for the next chapter, Kishi really knows how to build up suspense, especially with the most important plot point at the moment! The Juubi battlefield has been going on too long, we need a change of scene (just not to Obito and Kakashi). Kishi better not let Tsunade die... 

Maybe Sakura just summoned a large division of Katsuyu though and the rest is with Tsunade, this Katsuyu looks a bit smaller based on comparisons of how big Sakura is compared to her and how big Tsunade was compared to her when she stood on top of her.


----------



## Laix (Jun 13, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> This. I mean on one hand this suggests Tsunade is done healing (which seems logical since a lot of time seems to have passed since she first summoned her, and Tsunade has shown she can heal very quickly) but on the other hand Orochimaru makes it sound like she isn't in such good shape. Why does Kishi have to make it so ambiguous!
> 
> I can't wait for the next chapter, Kishi really knows how to build up suspense, especially with the most important plot point at the moment! The Juubi battlefield has been going on too long, we need a change of scene (just not to Obito and Kakashi). Kishi better not let Tsunade die...
> 
> Maybe Sakura just summoned a large division of Katsuyu though and the rest is with Tsunade, this Katsuyu looks a bit smaller based on comparisons of how big Sakura is compared to her and how big Tsunade was compared to her when she stood on top of her.



I agree with pretty much all of this


----------



## takL (Jun 13, 2013)

i assume katsuyus being available means it's finished mending tsunade. 
dead or alive tsundade should be looking very old after healing the other kages.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 14, 2013)

Laix said:


> - Sakura got demoted back to support ninja
> _*- Where is Tenten and Lee? And Guy?*_
> - I have a feeling Tsunade will probably survive. I thought she would die so people can become Hokage since that's the hot topic among the Rookies.
> _*- Is it just me or did Sakura's crying make absolutely no sense?*_
> ...



THIS and THIS. KishiT/ BullShitmoto would rather draw her crying for NOTHING in the middle of a war, than give those two reaction panels to Lee and Tenten! PISSED


----------



## Danzio (Jun 14, 2013)

takL said:


> maybe kagami was a kagutsuchi user as well? seemingly mangekyo eyes werent so rare after all.



I was thinking Izuna ,but great guess I didn't think of that  

Ramen guy sells MS eyes on the black market, his friendly demeanor is just a facade. You can get them for a few bucks, since the blind aspect is not very appealing to the average person.



takL said:


> i thought rasen shurikenn takes hell lots of chakra. wonder *when sasukes chakra volume got boosted*.



It can't be chain of hatred any longer, so maybe circle of love?


----------



## takL (Jun 14, 2013)

Danzio said:


> I was thinking Izuna ,but great guess I didn't think of that
> 
> Ramen guy sells MS eyes on the black market, his friendly demeanor is just a facade. You can get them for a few bucks, since the blind aspect is not very appealing to the average person.
> 
> ...




i used to treasure the  theory that the ramen guy, teuchi was actually from uchiha and a son/ brother  of teyaki, that uchiha senbei(=rice cracker) guy.


----------



## Recal (Jun 14, 2013)

"Darling... Tsunade?"


----------



## takL (Jun 14, 2013)

Recal said:


> "Darling... Tsunade?"



aye oro always speaks like a ma'am.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 14, 2013)

eluna said:


> Idk what I say about chapter was good,but this gif ilustrates what I feeling now



Ahahaha same here


----------



## Rai (Jun 14, 2013)

Dat Naru x Sasu


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2013)

takL said:


> aye oro always speaks like a ma'am.



darling, takL


----------



## Recal (Jun 14, 2013)

takL said:


> aye oro always speaks like a ma'am.



That's why I love him.

He's just so fucking weird.


----------

